# New LEDs for the new Tiguan - custom kits available if there is any new setups for the 2018 models! www.deAutoLED.com



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
2. Be *Bright* in the housing
3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
4. They are *100% error free *in your car

*Quick shipping times:* we ship the *same* or* next day* after receiving your order with a *tracking #*, we take pride in shipping items quickly to our customers. 


*Complete Interior LED Kit - choose no footwells or from blue, red or white footwells!*
Interior LED Kit for the VW Tiguan

*Our H7RC HID Kit is Plug & Play / Error Free! Creates more visibility for a safer and more enjoyable ride!*
H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion HID Kit

*Now that you have an HID Kit, your fogs need to match and be bright - our LED Fog Light Kit works great!*
LED Fog Light Kit for your Tiguan

*NEW H7 High beam*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*City LEDs will add a new feel and look to your car's headlights*
City LEDs for your Tiguan

*Complete LED Housing - compatible with only 2012.5 and below. *
LED Housing for your Tiguan

*LED Bulbs with plug in resistors - compatible with all models - with this option you keep your OEM housing and replace your bulbs with LEDs!*
LEDs with resistors for your OEM Tiguan Housing

*Light up the outside of your car for safer entry when it is dark outside - this is bright!*
Puddle LEDs for your Tiguan 

*12 Chip LEDs for your Tiguan's Puddle Door Lights!*
Puddle LEDs 

*Reverse LEDS NEW!*
Reverse LEDs

*OSRAM Front Turn Signal [H16/PSY24W Models] NEW!*
Front Turn Signals

*Bright Trunk LED Strip - this has 48 LEDs to light up your entire trunk-brightest option available! *
48 LED Trunk Strip

*We are always adding and updated our LEDs for your Tiguan - click the link below to take you to all LEDs for your Tiguan.*
CLICK HERE FOR NEW LED LISTINGS FOR YOUR TIGUAN!


//FREE SHIPPING WITHIN THE US
//TRUE LIFETIME WARRANTY
//SOME OF THE BRIGHTEST LEDS YOU EVER TRIED!
//Trusted LED company that is customer oriented
See all here:


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



Solid White:
WHITE FOG LEDs'][URL='https://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen']WHITE FOG LEDs[/URL]

Just Yellow:


https://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit



Dual Fogs:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



All EQUALLY bright and create wide spread of light.
TRUE Lifetime Warranty


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

I am interested in upgrading the reverse lights on my 18 Tiguan MQB. Is the link you have above confirmed for correct fitment?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I am interested in upgrading the reverse lights on my 18 Tiguan MQB. Is the link you have above confirmed for correct fitment?


Thanks for your interest, it should be a 921 for the new 2017+ - are you able to email [email protected] with more info, you can either remove bulb or look in your owners's manual and confirm and they can get you setup with the correct bulb.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

It seems the new Tiguan shares many of the same Bulbs as the old Tiguan - if you see any variations email us for a custom Kit: [email protected] - thank you

:thumbup:


----------



## gmitchell2 (Nov 11, 2016)

for the no-tap adapters on the 2018's, how easy is the install? I have the H7's on my 2016 passat but don't think the non-tap adapters were an option for them. Drilling required? Breaking apart the housing required?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gmitchell2 said:


> for the no-tap adapters on the 2018's, how easy is the install? I have the H7's on my 2016 passat but don't think the non-tap adapters were an option for them. Drilling required? Breaking apart the housing required?


The no-taps make it much easier, no splicing or extra wiring, it is just like your OEM adapter but with the extra wiring to send power to the ballast, very simple install. You will appreciate the no-taps and wish you had them for your first install.

Only drilling is the dust cap to run the ballast wires but that is with any kit, and no need to break apart the housing, people have installed these through the engine bay.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sign up for our mailing list for a month of deals and LED updates:
http://deautokey.com/mailing-list-sign-up


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Customer Review - trunk LEDs and Glove box LEDs for the NEW TIGUAN:
Glove box - you need the 194 wedge:
http://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

Trunk strip:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Or trunk LED - stage III 42mm would be best:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led

This shares the same setup as the MK7 GOLF/GTI for the footwells - found here - switch from red blue or white:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk7-gti-single-color-footwell-leds-choose-from-red-blue-or-white




Coderedpl said:


> So we picked up the SEL Premium tiguan and it has LED lights throughout almost the entire interior EXCEPT the glovebox and trunk. I think VW must of forgotten about those. The footwell's were actually surprisingly weak too. So a quick contact with the guys at deAutokey LED and we're back in business.
> 
> I changed out: The glovebox, the trunk and both footwell lights in front and as always thus far, I am satisfied.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

In the middle of the install of the H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion HID Kit. The no tap adapters are not necessary for the '18, though website indicates they are for 12-present. So those are a waste of money.

Have them working but getting the damn metal clips twisted back in is beyond frustrating...taking a break. Any advice? :banghead:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

socialD said:


> In the middle of the install of the H7rc Halogen to Xenon Conversion HID Kit. The no tap adapters are not necessary for the '18, though website indicates they are for 12-present. So those are a waste of money.
> 
> Have them working but getting the damn metal clips twisted back in is beyond frustrating...taking a break. Any advice? :banghead:


Hi, sorry to hear that but it is good information and we will update the site, no waste of money - please email [email protected] and they can get you a refund for the no-taps.

It seems that they went back to a 2007-2011 design in 2018, we guess that is VW for you because between 2012-17 they use the adapter setup and then 2018 switch back to the older setup. 

For the adapters, we are sorry for not being able to give much advice other than being patience as the spacing is tight but they will go back perfectly.


Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

The tab circled in red I had to bend flat. It would not sit inside the HID bulb housing thus the two plates were never fully flush with each other which made twisting the bulb in impossible.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the update, we are unsure of this issue, we never seen it and not sure why it would need to bad different than when the OEM bulb is installed.

Please let us know how it all worked out after install.

Thank you



socialD said:


> Well hallelujah I got it to work. Started swapping components over to test and everything worked. Then put everything back in place and it all worked.
> I?ll see about putting together a diy with pics I took along the way later.





socialD said:


> Haven?t even taken it out on the road yet. But the pattern looked pretty much the same as the halogens on the garage wall, just brighter so did not do anything with aim.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

Which kit for white dome lights for 2018 Tiguan?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Which kit for white dome lights for 2018 Tiguan?


We think those are already LEDs, if not let us know.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

With the moonroof anyway there is no dome and all the overhead reading lights are already LED. But maybe non-moonroof models have a non-led dome?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok, if you want to give us the info TyrolSport we can send them to you for free for discovering this.

Thank you


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Yup, non pano sunroof are not LED lights.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

How about the rest of the car? We can get a LED setup - we are sure it is the same as the 2016/17 models.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Ok, if you want to give us the info TyrolSport we can send them to you for free for discovering this.
> 
> Thank you


They non-pano Tiguan I have appears to be incandescent bulbs and they are not bright enough even at max. Let me know what I need to send you besides pictures in order to try the free set. Thank you. :beer:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> They non-pano Tiguan I have appears to be incandescent bulbs and they are not bright enough even at max. Let me know what I need to send you besides pictures in order to try the free set. Thank you. :beer:


Email [email protected] of the bulb in housing - include:
year sub trim 
and all other bulbs that are not LED

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We are open and shipping daily, shop now!
All orders ship from the USA with a tracking #.*

​​​​​​​www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Has anyone made or came across a bulb removal/install walk through for the 18 Tig?

Always nice to have some tips and pointers before working on a vehicle for the first time!

I noticed the fog light wiring appears to be well hidden.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> Has anyone made or came across a bulb removal/install walk through for the 18 Tig?
> 
> Always nice to have some tips and pointers before working on a vehicle for the first time!
> 
> I noticed the fog light wiring appears to be well hidden.


A customer made some helpful guides/reviews here.

Trunk:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925897-Trunk-LED-Strip-DIY-install

Link to product:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Glove Box:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925929-Glove-box-LED-DIY-install

Link to product - you need the 194 wedge model:
http://deautokey.com/product/glove-box-led-bright-crisp-white-error-free

H7RC kit:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit

Link to product:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Let us know if you have any questions

Thank you


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Thanks, that exactly what I need!


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

I bought one of those 48 LED light strips and I am thinking about how and where to install it. I would prefer to have it centered rather than only on one side. Has anyone tried installing it above the cargo area in our Tiguans? My real question is about whether or not anyone knows how well the adhesive on these strips will stick to the headliner? It has sort of a fuzzy texture but Velcro hooks do not seem to stick to it so I am curious how well the LED strips will adhere. Any input is welcome.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## akhotch (Apr 22, 2013)

Have a 2018 Tiguan SEL but cant seem to ever notice puddle lights coming on. I see the reflectors in the door but dont seem to ever notice the lights, are there any?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> A customer made some helpful guides/reviews here.
> 
> Trunk:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8925897-Trunk-LED-Strip-DIY-install
> ...





2THEXTRM said:


> Thanks, that exactly what I need!


Thanks for the support.



JSWTDI09 said:


> I bought one of those 48 LED light strips and I am thinking about how and where to install it. I would prefer to have it centered rather than only on one side.  Has anyone tried installing it above the cargo area in our Tiguans? My real question is about whether or not anyone knows how well the adhesive on these strips will stick to the headliner? It has sort of a fuzzy texture but Velcro hooks do not seem to stick to it so I am curious how well the LED strips will adhere. Any input is welcome.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yes, the wire is very long and you can place it anywhere you'd like in the trunk. Velcro will work well on the fuzzy liners normally, what type of velcro are you using? 



akhotch said:


> Have a 2018 Tiguan SEL but cant seem to ever notice puddle lights coming on. I see the reflectors in the door but dont seem to ever notice the lights, are there any?


It depends, if you do not have any lights then there is no wiring and need something like this wire/housing/LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/product/comple...housing-with-leds-fits-many-volkswagen-models


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

Wait, so I can simply switch out the ugly Halogens bulbs for LEDs, Xenons, or what?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

JoCoZa said:


> Wait, so I can simply switch out the ugly Halogens bulbs for LEDs, Xenons, or what?


It's a little more involved than that. But is largely plug and play.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> Wait, so I can simply switch out the ugly Halogens bulbs for LEDs, Xenons, or what?


Yes, we suggest only using HID h7rc made for reflectors:
-most light output
-no glare
-clean white color tempearture
-no errors

Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Choose your year on the drop down menu.

socialD - thanks


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes, we suggest only using HID h7rc made for reflectors:
> -most light output
> -no glare
> -clean white color tempearture
> ...


Awesome, Ill probably be doing that because I don't like the yellow lights. Also, the turn signals for the front, are they a lot brighter than the stock bulbs?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> Awesome, Ill probably be doing that because I don't like the yellow lights. Also, the turn signals for the front, are they a lot brighter than the stock bulbs?


Hi, for the front turns, yes they are a lot brighter than stock, no hyper-flashing or errors, what model do you need, we can point you into the right direction.

And Thanks for the support - you will not be sorry with this setup - here is some recent customer feedback:


Roly4Mo said:


>





Roly4Mo said:


> You can tag me on IG 1500cc
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





JayzenD said:


> I did the led low beams on my 2009 Tiguan. I’m happy with it. Brighter than the halogens. Never had an issue with glare and never passed by another car flashing their lights at me. Led conversion is a bit pricey if you want the best. I got the gtr led bulbs. Bought it from headlight revolution. They have a bunch of videos where they compare led bulbs sold today. The gtr one came on top. Just so you have an idea of the cost. gtr led bulbs $200, led adaptors $10, custom made H7 resistors $25. If you want the best light output I suggest don’t buy the cheap ones.
> 
> Comparing it to my hid morimoto I installed on my mercedes gls. I only paid $130 for the complete hid from retrofit source. But the reason why I put hid on my gls was because it had projector lenses. led’s won’t have the “projector light cut” if you put them inside the projector.
> 
> ...





Roly4Mo said:


> I really didn't want to put in a HID kit per say. I began shopping around for oem hid headlights. I was a little skeptical because I've put many generic kits on that light up the world, but always getting flashed by oncoming traffic. I really like the light output and love the factory cutoff line. First one are the halogens and second the HID kit. Same cutoff, more white,and more light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, for the front turns, yes they are a lot brighter than stock, no hyper-flashing or errors, what model do you need, we can point you into the right direction.
> 
> And Thanks for the support - you will not be sorry with this setup - here is some recent customer feedback:


2018 Tiguan SE, so halogens with LED daytime running lights.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> 2018 Tiguan SE, so halogens with LED daytime running lights.


What is the bulb type, can you look in manual or sometimes it is written on the actual housing, if not you can remove the bulb and let us know the base or send a photo, we can get you setup with what will work.

Thank you


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> What is the bulb type, can you look in manual or sometimes it is written on the actual housing, if not you can remove the bulb and let us know the base or send a photo, we can get you setup with what will work.
> 
> Thank you


<img src="https://www.seasidevolkswagen.com/assets/inventory/vehicles/3vv3b7ax4jm002622/ip/32.jpg" alt="Image result for 2018 vw tiguan SE headlights"/>

Maybe someone else can help, but I couldn't find any info and don't want to remove the bulb.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

JoCoZa said:


> <img src="https://www.seasidevolkswagen.com/assets/inventory/vehicles/3vv3b7ax4jm002622/ip/32.jpg" alt="Image result for 2018 vw tiguan SE headlights"/>
> 
> Maybe someone else can help, but I couldn't find any info and don't want to remove the bulb.


for the MQB Tigs, headlights are H7 and foglights are H11.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> for the MQB Tigs, headlights are H7 and foglights are H11.


Yes this is something we know and tested - h7rc low beam for reflectors:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

H11 fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen

The issue is the front turn - does anyone know, we can help with getting this model tested.

Thank you


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> for the MQB Tigs, headlights are H7 and foglights are H11.


Thank you! Do you know the turn signal lights?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

so i just called my service department, they did not have a bulb size, but just a part number listed.

part number is - N10256407

i ran a search on it and it comes back as a 7507 21 watt bulb.

hope this helps.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> Thank you! Do you know the turn signal lights?





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> sorry, i do not know the bulb for turn signals.


We are going to look into it now and get back to this post - we think SocialD (forum member here) might know.

Thank you


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We are going to look into it now and get back to this post - we think SocialD (forum member here) might know.
> 
> Thank you


i updated my original post.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i updated my original post.


Ok, we figured it was a bau15s from what we searched also so we are confident this is correct and we do have this 100% error free - it is found here - it works in the VW electronics where others don't so we are confident it will have no issues in the Tiguan:
http://deautokey.com/product/mk6-jetta-tdi-front-turn-signals-amber-bright-error-free

These have:
-NO hyper-flashing
-NO flickering
-NO Errors

:thumbup:


----------



## JoCoZa (Dec 12, 2017)

Y'all are awesome, thanks! I will probably just get the turn signals first and see how they work.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JoCoZa said:


> Y'all are awesome, thanks! I will probably just get the turn signals first and see how they work.


Thanks, we guarantee and only sell items that work, we tested this in the new ATLAS - it requires the same model for rears - 100% worked no issues, the electronics are the same and our setup will work so you can buy with confidence, plus these are VERY bright and the quicker light-up times = faster reaction time for other drivers so these are also safer.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Please upgrade to priority mail at checkout if you are looking to have this product arrive before Christmas. 

(this is only guaranteed if purchased by 12/19 by 3pm EST)


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> H11 fogs:
> http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen


I have SEL-P 4motion with the factory LED headlights - I'd like the fogs to match in temperature (K), is this the option you linked above, or is there another? Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> I have SEL-P 4motion with the factory LED headlights - I'd like the fogs to match in temperature (K), is this the option you linked above, or is there another? Thanks


Yes, from what we seen they match the LEDs, here are the same fogs in the passat that uses LED headlights - it was a perfect match - if your car uses the same bulbs it will match:

Please note that the bottom photo is OEM fogs + LED headlights, the photos that match was the Fogs found here:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen



Mike_Fav said:


> Better match
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mike_Fav said:


> Fogs only (Euro switch)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mike_Fav said:


> Side shot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Merry Christmas! Order now and save with the sale going on our site right now: www.deAutoLED.com

All orders ship 12/26 with a tracking #










Thank you


----------



## mk4gtivr6turbo (Nov 5, 2007)

Just placed my order for the h7rc for my 18 tiguan

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

mk4gtivr6turbo said:


> Just placed my order for the h7rc for my 18 tiguan
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Thanks for the support and order, they will be shipping out products tomorrow with a tracking #.

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't find something? We can help - just email [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our most popular options for your car.

H7RC HID headlight kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Fog kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


Matches and is insanely bright - upgrade your car today:











JoCoZa said:


> Awesome, Ill probably be doing that because I don't like the yellow lights. Also, the turn signals for the front, are they a lot brighter than the stock bulbs?


Hi, for the front turns, yes they are a lot brighter than stock, no hyper-flashing or errors, what model do you need, we can point you into the right direction.

And Thanks for the support - you will not be sorry with this setup - here is some recent customer feedback:


Roly4Mo said:


>





Roly4Mo said:


> You can tag me on IG 1500cc
> 
> Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk





JayzenD said:


> I did the led low beams on my 2009 Tiguan. I’m happy with it. Brighter than the halogens. Never had an issue with glare and never passed by another car flashing their lights at me. Led conversion is a bit pricey if you want the best. I got the gtr led bulbs. Bought it from headlight revolution. They have a bunch of videos where they compare led bulbs sold today. The gtr one came on top. Just so you have an idea of the cost. gtr led bulbs $200, led adaptors $10, custom made H7 resistors $25. If you want the best light output I suggest don’t buy the cheap ones.
> 
> Comparing it to my hid morimoto I installed on my mercedes gls. I only paid $130 for the complete hid from retrofit source. But the reason why I put hid on my gls was because it had projector lenses. led’s won’t have the “projector light cut” if you put them inside the projector.
> 
> ...





Roly4Mo said:


> I really didn't want to put in a HID kit per say. I began shopping around for oem hid headlights. I was a little skeptical because I've put many generic kits on that light up the world, but always getting flashed by oncoming traffic. I really like the light output and love the factory cutoff line. First one are the halogens and second the HID kit. Same cutoff, more white,and more light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All of our LEDs are tested to 100% work in your car to be bright and work without error! See the difference vs random LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## Killswitch24 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ordered your interior kit for my wife's 18 SE. I can't believe the models with sunroof have LED's but the non-sunroof models don't :sly:

Looking forward to install, and I'll be ordering your H7rc kit soon! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

well, i just ordered the H7rc Xenon HID 6000k kit AND the 48 LED Strip for the trunk.
hopefully it will arrive before the weekend cause i have some big plans for the internal setup of the Tig. 

my only wish, the H7rc kit came in a 3000k temp...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Killswitch24 said:


> Ordered your interior kit for my wife's 18 SE. I can't believe the models with sunroof have LED's but the non-sunroof models don't :sly:
> 
> Looking forward to install, and I'll be ordering your H7rc kit soon! :thumbup:





vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> well, i just ordered the H7rc Xenon HID 6000k kit AND the 48 LED Strip for the trunk.
> hopefully it will arrive before the weekend cause i have some big plans for the internal setup of the Tig.
> 
> my only wish, the H7rc kit came in a 3000k temp...


Thanks for the support everyone, we ship daily with a tracking # so you should have it by the end of the week.

We found the clean white color temp we offer 5k/6k is best in visibility and style, 3k is a hyper yellow below the 4300k color temp, it really isn't beneficial, it has a myth that yellow helps you see better, you can have a 1000 lumen light bulb, cover it in yellow laminx, have the same bulb, you can see instantly that the white is creating more visibility. If the 3k is a style you are going with we suggesting using laminX over the lens, that will help produce the 3k color temp with our HID kits.


Anyone interested - interior LED kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

H7RC KIT:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Trunk LED kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

Fog Kit which is popular to pair with the H7RC kit - normally newer models require h11/h8 and older ones are 9006 - just double check:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Does the interior LED kit fit the new tiguan? It doesn’t say exactly on the website and I want to be sure... I had your kit for my old Audi Q7 and it was amazing. Definitely wanna get the same kind of interior lights on the tig 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support everyone, we ship daily with a tracking # so you should have it by the end of the week.
> 
> We found the clean white color temp we offer 5k/6k is best in visibility and style, 3k is a hyper yellow below the 4300k color temp, it really isn't beneficial, it has a myth that yellow helps you see better, you can have a 1000 lumen light bulb, cover it in yellow laminx, have the same bulb, you can see instantly that the white is creating more visibility. If the 3k is a style you are going with we suggesting using laminX over the lens, that will help produce the 3k color temp with our HID kits.



oh im aware of the visibility outputs...but for the specific look i am going for, i would love to have options. because personally, lamin-X on a headlight, looks tacky as hell. 

but, we will see how these look when they get installed this saturday.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> Thanks, that exactly what I need!





D3Audi said:


> Does the interior LED kit fit the new tiguan? It doesn’t say exactly on the website and I want to be sure... I had your kit for my old Audi Q7 and it was amazing. Definitely wanna get the same kind of interior lights on the tig
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, thanks for the question. Yes if you have glass bulbs our kit will 100% work and many have them installed in the new 2018 models:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

We have found many LEDs are the same as long as they are not LED already ours will work 100%:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

If you have any questions please let us know.



vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> oh im aware of the visibility outputs...but for the specific look i am going for, i would love to have options. because personally, lamin-X on a headlight, looks tacky as hell.
> 
> but, we will see how these look when they get installed this saturday.


The yellow fogs on the market are simply using a laminx style film around them, when they are off it will make your lens look yellow due to the way they reflector, so any hyper yellow fog will be using this so you might as well go with laminx as you will achieve a lot brighter hyper yellow light with our LEDs vs the yellow fogs which typically aren't that bright.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

Good morning and almost good lunch. I've got an SEL Premium R Line on order and am curious how many of the factory lights that you offer replacements for are actually non-LED on my trim level? I've got a couple months til it shows up and wouldn't mind placing an order for some LEDs before it arrives but don't want to buy license plate lights if it in fact already has LEDs from VW. Please advise!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Savvv said:


> Good morning and almost good lunch. I've got an SEL Premium R Line on order and am curious how many of the factory lights that you offer replacements for are actually non-LED on my trim level? I've got a couple months til it shows up and wouldn't mind placing an order for some LEDs before it arrives but don't want to buy license plate lights if it in fact already has LEDs from VW. Please advise!


Thanks for the question, it really varies so much we won't feel comfortable saying what part is and are not LED - once you receive the car please let us know, we do have all LEDs you need, they have been tested in all Tiguan models so they will work without issue.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sale going on now - visit www.deAutoLED.com for more info!

Don't miss out on making your car better & saving!
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If your Tiguan doesn't have an LED already we have it for you:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

If you don't see something you need please contact us - [email protected]

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Big and bulky HID kits are in the past.

Our HID H7rc kit is made for your reflector housing - clean thin ballast - easy install:
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Which headlight temp 5k or 6k most closely matches the DRL and Fogs in the stock 2018 SE? Sorry if its been discussed and i missed it.



deAutoLED.com said:


> Can't find something? We can help - just email [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

porsche911sc said:


> Which headlight temp 5k or 6k most closely matches the DRL and Fogs in the stock 2018 SE? Sorry if its been discussed and i missed it.


It is a common question, many go with 6k - this thread discusses it here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## sdprice10392 (Feb 25, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It is a common question, many go with 6k - this thread discusses it here:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8918369-Install-for-deAutoKey-H7RC-HID-kit
> 
> Thank you
> :thumbup:


Curious if you guys have a solution for the high beam on the 18' tiguan. I have the xenon conversion and its great but the high beams are not that great.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

sdprice10392 said:


> Curious if you guys have a solution for the high beam on the 18' tiguan. I have the xenon conversion and its great but the high beams are not that great.


We have to look into it, for example - if it is the same as the Jetta then yes it will 100% work, it might be as the 2018 has a similar setup as the Jetta for low beams:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

Video:





Let us know your setup, this should work.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New tested LEDs for your Tiguan:
*High Beams:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Front turns - choose (2) Bau15s on drop down:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-front-turn-signal-leds-fits-all-car-models

*H8/11 Fog LEDs to match the other LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*And the HID kits:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

If you feel you have any other bulbs you need to replace that we might've missed please contact us.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

H7RC KIT for reflectors - no errors - plug and play - projector-like visibility!
*LISTING:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyone have experience with the high beam upgrade yet?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> Anyone have experience with the high beam upgrade yet?


Yes a few members - we are trying to get them to share more feedback - so far:

"Thank you sorry they arrived while we were on vacation. I got everything installed and really am pleased with the high beams. The installation is really simple on the 2018 Tiguan. There is no need for the metal clip adapter that came with it the bulb just fits right in. It is just 3 pressure points that hold the bulb in no twisting. I was also able to fit the igniter and wiring all in the headlight so the stock dust cover goes right on with no wires coming out.

Thank you

Sent from my iPhone"


They look great and if you don't like them they are returnable but to date they never had an issue with anyone wanting to return their kits.

*Listing reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*H8/11 Fog LEDs to match the other LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insanely bright ERROR FREE Bau15s/7507 front turns:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

Please choose Bau15s/7507 on drop down menu!

-No errors
-No hyper-flashing
-Bright and visible in direct sun light (most important feature when it comes to amber LED)

:thumbup:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:


@deAutoLED.com: You need to add www. to your links since it looks like the naked domain is not being hosted. 
404 errors on all your deautokey links posted here.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> @deAutoLED.com: You need to add www. to your links since it looks like the naked domain is not being hosted.
> 404 errors on all your deautokey links posted here.


Yes, some updates are being made now and will be fixed soon. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## dealpapa (May 3, 2018)

will the led from deautoled.com better than the orginal led from SEL Premium trim

Trim level(s)	
SEL Premium trim
Low-beam headlight type	LED projector
High-beam headlight type	LED reflector
Curve-adaptive?	Yes
Automatically switches between low beams and high beams (high-beam assist)?	Yes
Overall rating
Applies to models built after December 2017	
M


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

dealpapa said:


> will the led from deautoled.com better than the orginal led from SEL Premium trim
> 
> Trim level(s)
> SEL Premium trim
> ...


Hi, our LEDs/HIDs are brighter than stock bulbs that are on this car.


*Interior LED kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-2008-current-full-8pc-interior-led-kit-crisp-white-error-free

*H7RC KIT:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 LED High Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Trunk LED kit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/universal-48-led-flexible-strip-for-your-trunk-fits-all-car-models

*Fog Kit which is popular to pair with the H7RC kit - normally newer models require h11/h8 and older ones are 9006 - just double check:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

Let us know if you have any questions

Thank you


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Ok...so I cannot figure out how the front turn signal bulb removes from housing. I can disconnect the wire adapter from plug and have tried to push/pull/turn, I know it must be easy but I am stumped for some reason.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> Ok...so I cannot figure out how the front turn signal bulb removes from housing. I can disconnect the wire adapter from plug and have tried to push/pull/turn, I know it must be easy but I am stumped for some reason.


Which style bulb do you have - the psy or bau15s? There are some differences - is it due to the tight spacing or a clip not moving?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Which style bulb do you have - the psy or bau15s? There are some differences - is it due to the tight spacing or a clip not moving?


bau15s, plenty of room to work(although I cannot see if there is a clip or something at base of bulb holder) but I cannot figure out how to remove the bulb holder from headlight housing. There is only so many ways a bulb/holder can be held in place and I still scratching my head lol.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2THEXTRM said:


> bau15s, plenty of room to work(although I cannot see if there is a clip or something at base of bulb holder) but I cannot figure out how to remove the bulb holder from headlight housing. There is only so many ways a bulb/holder can be held in place and I still scratching my head lol.


Sorry to hear this - it should be easier - so you cannot get the adapter out of the car? Do you have any photos. This might help:
https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/...SE_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/turn_signal_front

keep us upated

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Make your car better / create a higher-end look that is safer with LEDs.

Front turn - no hyperflashing - bright dark amber - no errors:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan











ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HID Kit install for mk6 jetta - similar to the Tiguan





Listings:
*H7rc HID Low Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*H7 High Beam LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turn - this depends on your model - if it is different let us know we can get you a custom setup:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

More photos of the H7 LED LOW BEAM - BRAND NEW FOR 2018 - DON'T MISS OUT!

*listing:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

No blinding glare / stay as bright as the second you turn them on (no lumen loss) / plug and play easy install!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NEW Color changing / single color LEDs for your TIGUAN:
http://deautokey.com/product/footwe...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan

Change to a brighter white LED vs dim VW LEDs / blue / red or over 15 colors with our color changing footwells! All plug and play and fits directly into your OEM housing - easy install!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All orders ship Monday 7/2 with a tracking # from the US!

Receive your LEDs quickly!

www.deAutoLED.com

-Tested to work and look good in your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Amazing customer feedback real world driving for the NEW LED HEADLIGHTS: 





*Listing for reference:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*Complete the look with LED High Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*LED Front Turns:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

*And the best Fogs you'll ever use in your Tiguan:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## HarryPooter (Mar 21, 2016)

I’m confused, which bulb do I order for the fog lights? There is a drop down, but doesn’t give any more info on which bulb to order. I have a 2018 SEL premium R Line.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

HarryPooter said:


> I’m confused, which bulb do I order for the fog lights? There is a drop down, but doesn’t give any more info on which bulb to order. I have a 2018 SEL premium R Line.


The 2018 is h8/11 so please choose that on drop down.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*We want to share a deAutoLED facebook group created by some of our amazing customers! You can ask questions, find DIYs, and be the FIRST in on the best deals and new products! *

*Join here:*
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/




We always have email support during the weekends - We know many do their LED installs on the weekend and we are around so you can ask any questions you may have. Email: [email protected]

Thank you for the support!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out the amazing review by our customer!

Featured. 

*LED low beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*LED High Beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*Fog LED:*
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Front turn for those without LED bulbs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

ALL LEDs:
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

We have weekend support for all the weekend warriors! Email [email protected] for help




D3Audi said:


> I've been getting a lot of direct messages on Instagram with questions about what LED bulbs I'm running in my Tiguan. (Yes I have an Instagram for my Tiguan, don't judge. It's @D3.Adk) So I'm making this thread to have a place to discuss DeAutoLEDs products since there seems to be a lot of questions about them.
> 
> I've already had their new LED low beam kit installed for a month and my review for that can be seen here: https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8920041#/topics/8920041?page=5
> 
> ...


----------



## Nicrom (Jul 3, 2018)

I gave up on installing the low beam LEDs oh my 2018 Tiguan after battling with eclipse and date of the bulb for hours. I ended up losing the base for the passenger side in the headlight assembly and now can't get it out. What really makes no sense to me is that you twist to tighten the buld in the same direction that loosens the clip that's barely holding on to the two bolts in the headlight. Why not design the bulds so that they turn the other direction? Needles to say, I'm not happy and wasted $120


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicrom said:


> I gave up on installing the low beam LEDs oh my 2018 Tiguan after battling with eclipse and date of the bulb for hours. I ended up losing the base for the passenger side in the headlight assembly and now can't get it out. What really makes no sense to me is that you twist to tighten the buld in the same direction that loosens the clip that's barely holding on to the two bolts in the headlight. Why not design the bulds so that they turn the other direction? Needles to say, I'm not happy and wasted $120


Sorry to hear of this issue. Many have this installed without issue and hope you can give it another try so you can enjoy these lights. If you email the team they can get you out another clip.


----------



## RockinGti (Feb 18, 2002)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry to hear of this issue. Many have this installed without issue and hope you can give it another try so you can enjoy these lights. If you email the team they can get you out another clip.


I’m in the same boat. I’ve spent 2 hrs trying to get the passenger side adapter in place securely. Got it in once and then when you twist the bulb into place it untwists the adapter. Super frustrated at the moment. This shouldn’t be this hard!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RockinGti said:


> I’m in the same boat. I’ve spent 2 hrs trying to get the passenger side adapter in place securely. Got it in once and then when you twist the bulb into place it untwists the adapter. Super frustrated at the moment. This shouldn’t be this hard!


A quick fix is a small piece of electrical tape around adapter/metal part of bulb and it won't move when you twist it into place. You do not have to remove it after install but you can if you'd like.

For the first issue of installing the bulb - this is the nature of any aftermarket kit and not isolated to our kit and it has more to do with the VW setup and seeing the install for the first time. 

Please keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*Just a few reasons to shop with deAutoLED:*

Quick same day shipping from the US
FREE shipping within the US
TRUE Lifetime Warranty
Weekend Support
QUICKLY reply to emails

We care about what you install in your car and your experience with us.

www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop all LEDs - if you have any questions email the Team:
[email protected]

http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Insane brightness - dark amber color - clean bright color - FRONT TURN SIGNALS:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan

:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

For the ones who have installed the h7 led low beams, are you able to tuck all in within the housing and first cap? If not, any issue with moisture?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Jonmike said:


> For the ones who have installed the h7 led low beams, are you able to tuck all in within the housing and first cap? If not, any issue with moisture?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yeah I was able to fit the driver and all wires into the housing and close the dust cover. Therefore no moisture. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

D3Audi said:


> Yeah I was able to fit the driver and all wires into the housing and close the dust cover. Therefore no moisture.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually how did you access the low beams?! I managed to remove the dust cap but wiggling the bulb was hard for me. Only have experience with single bulb hi low type of assembly.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> Actually how did you access the low beams?! I managed to remove the dust cap but wiggling the bulb was hard for me. Only have experience with single bulb hi low type of assembly.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Hi, this thread is really good for information on the install:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...nning-LED-bulb-in-the-lower-trim-Tiguan/page7


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*New H7 LED Lowbeam now includes custom cut adapters for easier install and custom fit:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*High Beams:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

Clean cut-off - more light on the road - creates same beam pattern as OEM halogen but with more clean white light:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out our site for the latest Labor Day sales:
www.deAutoLED.com

Thank you for the support


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See what you've been missing - perfect time to install your high beams / low / fogs for the darker winter nights.

Our LEDs are error free / shine further and wider vs your OEM bulbs and many other LED fogs on the market!

low beam:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

high beam:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

fog beam:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

turn signal - brightest darkest amber on the market *without* HYPERFLASHING OR ERRORS:
http://deautokey.com/product/bright-amber-turn-signals-h16-psy24w-osram-fits-tiguan


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

curious if anyone knows if the H7RC kit will have any adverse electrical problems on our cars? long term usage in particular, long term as in 18k miles and right at a year of usage. 

guess my main concern is the 35w A/C Slim Digital Ballast with built-in CANBUS Error Canceller may be drawing too much power/amps and will adversely effect other systems on the car.

anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> curious if anyone knows if the H7RC kit will have any adverse electrical problems on our cars? long term usage in particular, long term as in 18k miles and right at a year of usage.
> 
> guess my main concern is the 35w A/C Slim Digital Ballast with built-in CANBUS Error Canceller may be drawing too much power/amps and will adversely effect other systems on the car.
> 
> anyone have any thoughts on this?


We cannot see this and never had an issue. Please keep us updated.

Thank you


----------



## Nicrom (Jul 3, 2018)

Just wanted to post a thank you to DeAuto LED. They sent me the new style clips for my 2018 Tiguan after I've had so many problems with the original style that shipped with their LED conversions. I can't tell you how many hours it took me with the original clips, trying to get the LED bulbs in and snug especially after trying to get all the wires into the housing. I also can't tell you how much bitching I had to hear from my wife, but that's a whole other story. With the new clips, it literally took me 10 minutes to get both LED headlights back out, put the new clips on, and put the LEDs back in and the wiring all buttoned up and it looks awesome.
I also ordered a set of front LED turn signal bulb to go with my 2019 Jetta and I can't say enough good things about them. What a huge difference from the incandescent bulbs.
Thank you again for all your help and great customer service.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Nicrom said:


> Just wanted to post a thank you to DeAuto LED. They sent me the new style clips for my 2018 Tiguan after I've had so many problems with the original style that shipped with their LED conversions. I can't tell you how many hours it took me with the original clips, trying to get the LED bulbs in and snug especially after trying to get all the wires into the housing. I also can't tell you how much bitching I had to hear from my wife, but that's a whole other story. With the new clips, it literally took me 10 minutes to get both LED headlights back out, put the new clips on, and put the LEDs back in and the wiring all buttoned up and it looks awesome.
> I also ordered a set of front LED turn signal bulb to go with my 2019 Jetta and I can't say enough good things about them. What a huge difference from the incandescent bulbs.
> Thank you again for all your help and great customer service.


Hey, thanks for taking the time to leave the feedback. We do appreciate it!

The new H7 LEDs do include the new adapters + the other common adapters so you can switch it to another car if you want - much easier install now:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

How is the performance during winter? I'm interested whether this can "cut" thru snow.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> How is the performance during winter? I'm interested whether this can "cut" thru snow.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


We feel it will do a much better job but we have a Hyper Yellow fog LED coming out that has been testing that will help with snow for sure. 

We'll keep the thread updated when it launches.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks. I don't have the fog lights assembly unfortunately. I want to "upgrade" and the snow penetration is a question in my mind. Maybe when time comes some of the forum members can share real life experience.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerryflo (Aug 5, 2011)

*no shipping to canada?*

hey deauto tried ordering some leds for my fogs but can't finish the order, any way of getting some of your lights to canada, alberta?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> Thanks. I don't have the fog lights assembly unfortunately. I want to "upgrade" and the snow penetration is a question in my mind. Maybe when time comes some of the forum members can share real life experience.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It does create a lot more light and visiblity.

We now have the yellow/white which can be switched between hyper 3000k yellow and clean white with simply switching your headlights on/off - it is all 1 bulb 2 colors:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

Many feel yellow helps better in snow and might be better for you.



Gerryflo said:


> hey deauto tried ordering some leds for my fogs but can't finish the order, any way of getting some of your lights to canada, alberta?


Sorry for the inconvenience - they just have to send you a shipping quote:
http://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

Thank you


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It does create a lot more light and visiblity.
> 
> We now have the yellow/white which can be switched between hyper 3000k yellow and clean white with simply switching your headlights on/off - it is all 1 bulb 2 colors:
> http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime
> ...


Do you have for Tiguan low beams? Should be h7 right? Don't see it from the drop-down. Is the install same as on this thread?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> Do you have for Tiguan low beams? Should be h7 right? Don't see it from the drop-down. Is the install same as on this thread?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*Yes - 2018 Low LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

Install is the same and comes with the adapters

*2018 High LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


*LOW HIDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## Jonmike (Aug 16, 2018)

I don't think that's the answer I'm looking for. The dual color led is only for h8, 9, and 11 per your website hence the question whether you have for the low beams.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jonmike said:


> I don't think that's the answer I'm looking for. The dual color led is only for h8, 9, and 11 per your website hence the question whether you have for the low beams.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Sorry about that.

We do not have the dual color for low beams. It is only for fogs. We are only going to focus on fogs as this will help during fog/rain/snow to aim light low and to the ground and wide/far - for low beam go with white - and dual color for fogs and you are all set.

*LOW LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*FOG Dual yellow/white:*
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

Thank you


----------



## kbee007 (Sep 2, 2018)

Just purchased the LED low beam and watching the installation videos. Is it possible to fit all the wiring inside the housing? Will it overheat?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kbee007 said:


> Just purchased the LED low beam and watching the installation videos. Is it possible to fit all the wiring inside the housing? Will it overheat?


Thanks for the support. You will love your new LEDs.

It could be done since our driver doesn't give off much heat - the issue is that you have to make sure the wires don't get stuck in the fan. If it does the LED flicker to alert you to an issue so it doesn't fail. If you can find a way to get it all in the housing it will not cause any issues.

:thumbup:

Customer running them:



the_jeep_now said:


> Deautokey LED's are in. Huge difference compared to halogen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Their build can be found here:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9237439-2018-Habanero-Orange-SE


----------



## low_n_slow_6 (Feb 9, 2012)

I’m loving the H7 LEDs in my low beams. Are the H7 LEDs the best option for the high beams? I’d love for my high beams to match, but I’m having a tough time justifying another $140 given how little I use the high beams. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

low_n_slow_6 said:


> I’m loving the H7 LEDs in my low beams. Are the H7 LEDs the best option for the high beams? I’d love for my high beams to match, but I’m having a tough time justifying another $140 given how little I use the high beams.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you for the feedback. The H7 LED for high beams are going to be a lot brighter. They produce a concentrated beam pattern so it creates better visibility. There are a few LED brands that are very bright but create too much scattered light that doesn't help much in the high beam location.

If you are in a rural area you will be using your high beams all the time and they really help but even if you don't use them everyday having them just the few times you need the extra light it is worth it but it is up to you. When customers contact us asking this similar question we always find out how much they use their high beams and suggest updating to low beam/fogs/turns/reverse first which are going to be used everyday which really creates a safer ride.

This photo helps show side by side low and high beam and how much focused light you get with the LEDs:










for reference.

2018 low beams:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*2018 High LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


*LOW HIDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## Row1Rich (Sep 11, 2001)

After 5 months of driving our new Tiguan myself, I finally got to hand it over to my wife when I got my Passat GT. She'd been driving my Passat R-Line, but the first time she came home from work in the dark a couple days ago, she got out of the Tiguan beaming. The lighting was a revelation to her. She couldn't stop talking about how easy it was to see details at night.
I have the deAutoLED HID low beams, LED high beams and fogs.
:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Row1Rich said:


> After 5 months of driving our new Tiguan myself, I finally got to hand it over to my wife when I got my Passat GT. She'd been driving my Passat R-Line, but the first time she came home from work in the dark a couple days ago, she got out of the Tiguan beaming. The lighting was a revelation to her. She couldn't stop talking about how easy it was to see details at night.
> I have the deAutoLED HID low beams, LED high beams and fogs.
> :thumbup:


:thumbup: thank you for your time in writing this feedback. It means everything for us. Many have questions about our product and how they work in the real work and feel this sums it up perfectly. Thank you again 


This photo helps show side by side low and high beam and how much focused light you get with the LEDs:










for reference.

2018 low beams:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*2018 High LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


*LOW HIDs:*
http://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims

:thumbup:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

D3Audi said:


> The fogs on this car are extremely useless... They're cornering lights. Not fog lights. The beam pattern shines to the sides and not on the road in front which is what you don't want for fogs.
> 
> I have DeAutoLED's fog light bulbs and they work well and increase the brightness of the fogs a lot. But still it's moreso a cornering light than a fog light. They look cool tho haha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


:thumbup: thanks for the support.

Our fogs are bright error free / clean white or you can add yellow film for a hyper yellow look because these are a true clean white it won't look green which is a common problem with LED fogs with too much blue in them. 

Listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

*Photo of competitor vs ours yellow film:*









*With yellow film long / wide spread of light:*










*On/off - these really cover the corners while driving:*


















*Showing cut-off more spread to sides:*










Those photos are all real customers leaving real positive feedback. We feel you will really like the spread and how these look in your car. And best part there is NO GLARE which some fogs can cause.

If you have any questions please let us know!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New dual yellow/white fogs for winter:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

Perfect!


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> New dual yellow/white fogs for winter:
> http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime
> 
> Perfect!


Just bought these, love the option to flip between color temps. Will install and review!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jimothy cricket said:


> Just bought these, love the option to flip between color temps. Will install and review!


:thumbup: thank you for your support. You will love these LEDs. They are NOT the novelty amazon/ebay you see all over. We have went back and added a brand new LED diode technology that is going to provide both very bright WHITE and YELLOW light. You will get a lot of use of it and show off at the same time.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup: thank you for your support. You will love these LEDs. They are NOT the novelty amazon/ebay you see all over. We have went back and added a brand new LED diode technology that is going to provide both very bright WHITE and YELLOW light. You will get a lot of use of it and show off at the same time.


For sure! Check my thread for install and review


----------



## Sasquatch991 (Nov 3, 2018)

*Bumper*

After countless hours trying to install low beams, do yourself a favor and remove the bumper which will allow the removal of the headlights. Once headlights are removed, takes a few minutes and you could put everything inside the headlights, otherwise they will not stick outside for very long. While bumper was off, I Installed the fogs in 30 seconds, direct fit, not clips.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for all our Veterans! We appreciate your service!

Please check out our website banner for our Veteran Day Sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

:thumbup:


----------



## EJW1381 (Nov 2, 2018)

I would like to purchase these but it seems every time I have tried to get on your site it says not available.


Also I love the the light bar on the front. I have been back and forth with which one I want and brand. Which light bar is this? I am also torn between single beam or dual. I am also going to install one on my roof rack eventually.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

EJW1381 said:


> I would like to purchase these but it seems every time I have tried to get on your site it says not available.


Hi, sorry for any inconvenience - the site was updated for about 5 minutes and was up after that for the entire day and won't be back down so you can order anytime.

These are a great addition as they can be used 24/7 unlike a light bar - this is great for the winter and have many happy customers with this kit.

If you have any questions please let us know

Thank you


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Just got the low beam H7 LEDs and am very pleased with them. The install wasn’t as difficult as some make it out. There are a couple really helpful YouTube install videos that have been posted in this thread. I even used the “older” style metal adapters and had no real issues getting everything inserted. The upgrade over the OEM halogens is enormous. Like everyone else has said these are the lights the car should have come with.


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

*H7 LED Install*

I may have missed the youtube video but I don't see where there are instructions on how to
install the LEDs. I see the video on how to install an HID in a Jetta, but that doesn't help me
with LEDs on an '18 Tiguan. 

I'm old and slow, so maybe someone can point me in the right direction. I'm having problems
with the metal surrounds and how they go on.

Thanks,
GoNavy


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

castlecraver said:


> Just got the low beam H7 LEDs and am very pleased with them. The install wasn’t as difficult as some make it out. There are a couple really helpful YouTube install videos that have been posted in this thread. I even used the “older” style metal adapters and had no real issues getting everything inserted. The upgrade over the OEM halogens is enormous. Like everyone else has said these are the lights the car should have come with.


Hi, we really appreciate your feedback and taking the time to leave a post. These are must have upgrade and for something you use everyday you will not be sorry you paid a bit more for the brighter LED bulb vs many competitors.



gonavy said:


> I may have missed the youtube video but I don't see where there are instructions on how to
> install the LEDs. I see the video on how to install an HID in a Jetta, but that doesn't help me
> with LEDs on an '18 Tiguan.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your question - we know it can be tricky when first looking at everything. 

Here is a DIY:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM


Listing reference for anyone wondering - this is the BRIGHT (tested to be brightest than even more expensive LEDs and bigger brand names like philips) | NO GLARE | Plug & Play:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

:thumbup:


----------



## gonavy (Mar 31, 2000)

*Figured it out*

Seems deAuto sends two types of metal surrounds, the kind shown in the video, and the other looks like the 
original surrounds.

I was trying to install the OEM look a likes and they wouldn't click in to save my life. Watched the video again
and noticed he was using the other style surrounds.

Changed surrounds, and Bob's your uncle, install was very simple. 

Thanks for all the help,

Take care,
gonavy


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

gonavy said:


> Seems deAuto sends two types of metal surrounds, the kind shown in the video, and the other looks like the
> original surrounds.
> 
> I was trying to install the OEM look a likes and they wouldn't click in to save my life. Watched the video again
> ...


Thanks a lot for the update. We are happy to see it all worked out. But yes the metal adapters do vary so we include both models so you can install it in all car models.  :thumbup:


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

Just installed my LED low beam kit and man, they are so much brighter than stock halogen. I drove around in the dark for about 30 minutes in decently have traffic and didn’t get flashed once, but I think I may need to lower the beam a tiny bit just to be sure.

Question... I also ordered the high beam bulbs... how the hell do you get the old high beam bulbs out? I tried twisting both clockwise and counter, but they aren’t budging at all. Didn’t want to force it and wind up breaking anything.


----------



## brent1311 (Nov 30, 2018)

Has anyone tried this on a 2019 SEL model yet? I am very interested in doing this


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

brent1311 said:


> Has anyone tried this on a 2019 SEL model yet? I am very interested in doing this


I've done this on my 2018 SEL and I can honestly say it's night and day difference. I wouldn't think a 19 SEL would be any different.


----------



## brent1311 (Nov 30, 2018)

castlecraver said:


> I've done this on my 2018 SEL and I can honestly say it's night and day difference. I wouldn't think a 19 SEL would be any different.


I am hearing from that youtube video that the 19's are way tighter on the passenger side. I verified myself that there seems to be a wire on the passenger side.


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

brent1311 said:


> castlecraver said:
> 
> 
> > I've done this on my 2018 SEL and I can honestly say it's night and day difference. I wouldn't think a 19 SEL would be any different.
> ...


I have a 2018 and I have that same wire on the passenger side. Was not a problem during bulb installation... more of just an annoyance when removing the rubber cap to access bulbs.


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

Anyone do the high beams? Having trouble removing mine to replace them. They don’t twist and don’t want to break anything


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

RMac22 said:


> Anyone do the high beams? Having trouble removing mine to replace them. They don’t twist and don’t want to break anything


High beam is easy, you don't need to twist it, just pull it out, it should just pop out and you should be able to pop it back by pushing it back.


----------



## RMac22 (Nov 20, 2018)

PeteC said:


> RMac22 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone do the high beams? Having trouble removing mine to replace them. They don’t twist and don’t want to break anything
> ...


Well... that was easy. Thanks! Put them in today. Anyone debating changing their halogens into LED should not hesitate on these.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RMac22 said:


> Well... that was easy. Thanks! Put them in today. Anyone debating changing their halogens into LED should not hesitate on these.


:thumbup: thanks for the update. Yes this is worth the time it takes to install - brightest on market and less money vs many competitors:










LISTING - 2018+ and 2009-2011:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

or for 2012-2017 models:
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

:thumbup:


----------



## c.rebelo95 (Sep 29, 2011)

Do you have a comparison between the HID kit and the new LED kit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

c.rebelo95 said:


> Do you have a comparison between the HID kit and the new LED kit?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, we currently do not.

LED is much brighter than halogen.

HID are brighter than our LEDs by about ~800 lumens

Both are very popular and depends on your preference. 

This is a great DIY for the HID kit:


----------



## KJVW (Jan 4, 2019)

I'm new to the Tiguans and VW for that matter and just bought the Interior LED Kit for my 2019 SE today. Can't wait for it to show up, but was wondering if anyone had any pictures of videos of how to install the 4 dome lights and the 2 visor lights? I saw there was some info for the trunk and the glove box, but didn't see anything else. 

I found this video on the VW Golf 7 interior light change and everything looks the same as far as the panels go, but just want to be sure I'm not missing something.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Can you show a photo of your housings - we can see what we can find as we don't have it specifically for the Tiguan but many VW models are the same and have them for other models.

Please check this out:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VY9HXHQmsGo


----------



## KJVW (Jan 4, 2019)

I just wanted to confirm that the video above is a perfect reference for removing the trim in my 2019 VW Tiguan. I was able to follow the video and get to all the bulbs that I needed to change from factory to LED. Love the results!








[/url]IMG_0885 by Kevin Johnson, on Flickr[/IMG]

I will say that the long, oval bulbs are a little bit shorter than the factory bulbs. I just bent the connection tabs in the housing in, until the new LED bulb fit snug and everything worked great.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback and photo - we will send to the team to share.

The bulbs are shorter vs same size as many times people break their prongs by OVER-extending them - pushing them together doesn't break it so it is better this way.

Thanks again
:thumbup:


----------



## Crappie man (Nov 22, 2018)

If u dont mind I would like to get all my lights changed to led . Low and high beam and fog a d blinker and tail. I have a 19 r but not premium. My wife surprised me with it and had known the premium offered led all around would of bee. Nice. Can u let me know exactly what I need to order for all this on my 19 r line ?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Crappie man said:


> If u dont mind I would like to get all my lights changed to led . Low and high beam and fog a d blinker and tail. I have a 19 r but not premium. My wife surprised me with it and had known the premium offered led all around would of bee. Nice. Can u let me know exactly what I need to order for all this on my 19 r line ?


Hi, thanks for the support. If you email [email protected] with more info they will get you setup.

Thanks


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New single yellow Fog LEDs out:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

-BRIGHT
-Hyper Plasma 3K


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I recently installed the Low-Beam LEDS to my new 2019 Tiguan. After reading this entire thread, I knew they'd be a bit of a challenge but figured the reward for better lighting would be worth my efforts. Ultimately successful, I thought I'd mention a couple of ideas to raise the success rates for potential buyers of these LEDs. Note that due the tight working area, most the installation is done by your sense of feel at your your fingertips.

Carefully watch this video, pausing on the closeup view of the clip/LED holder: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM

Tips:
* Gently but firmly twist the OEM bulb sockets 1/4 turn and pull out the stock halogen bulbs, preferably with a latex or cloth glove. Save the old bulbs for emergency use.
* Get close with your phone and snap a photo of the back of the empty socket receptacle and use this as a guide for orientation of the new clip/LED holder.
* Make sure that you've selected the correct clip (there are 2) from your kit and use the double-sided tape to secure the black plastic LED holder. Trim any excess tape from the holder with a razor or fine scissors.
* The tab on the clip must be aligned with the notch of the headlight receptacle. On both of my headlights (L&R) the orientation was 10 o-clock as viewed from the rear. You should be able to see the receptacle before you stick in the new clip/holder in proper position using your index finger. Once in position, you should be able to feel that the clip and black plastic LED holder are fairly flush with your headlight receptacle. At this point you should be safe to firmly twist 1/4 turn into a lock position.

The rest of the process for inserting the LED and connecting the wires is pretty straight-forward as the video above shows. The passenger side took me 30 minutes. The more difficult driver side (I'm right-handed) took me almost an hour because my orientation was not correct and my repeated attempts slightly bent the clip, which I had to correct. 
Once I re-bent the clip the way it was, I got it in. Not a super-easy project, but it does take patience and persistence. Take your time and plan ahead for each tiny step and you'll be successful!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

schagaphonic said:


> I recently installed the Low-Beam LEDS to my new 2019 Tiguan. After reading this entire thread, I knew they'd be a bit of a challenge but figured the reward for better lighting would be worth my efforts. Ultimately successful, I thought I'd mention a couple of ideas to raise the success rates for potential buyers of these LEDs. Note that due the tight working area, most the installation is done by your sense of feel at your your fingertips.
> 
> Carefully watch this video, pausing on the closeup view of the clip/LED holder:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM
> ...


:thumbup: great info!


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

schagaphonic said:


> * Make sure that you've selected the correct clip (there are 2) from your kit and use the double-sided tape to secure the black plastic LED holder. Trim any excess tape from the holder with a razor or fine scissors.


multiple clips?
double sided tape??? 

both included!?!?!

WTH!

things have changed since i bought my kit 2 years ago :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

but glad you got them installed.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> multiple clips?
> double sided tape???
> 
> both included!?!?!
> ...


We were the <del>guinea pigs</del> early adopters.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> multiple clips?
> double sided tape???
> 
> both included!?!?!
> ...





i_am_sam_i_am said:


> We were the <del>guinea pigs</del> early adopters.


This install was always like this for the LED. Maybe you are thinking for the HID?

Once you get into the install it is not too bad it is just the tight spacing.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

I was following the Atlas thread, and in it you make reference to the auto start/stop function - the Tiguan, and I guess every vehicle now - has that, like it or not.

Is this something I need to be aware of, or is this kit still all you need for an MQB (2019) Tiguan?
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

phlegm said:


> I was following the Atlas thread, and in it you make reference to the auto start/stop function - the Tiguan, and I guess every vehicle now - has that, like it or not.
> 
> Is this something I need to be aware of, or is this kit still all you need for an MQB (2019) Tiguan?
> http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit


It should be ok as we have not seen the issue with the Tiguan.

As you know all the VW are so different and why we have become a main source of LEDs - when all other LEDs fail the deAutoLED work due to their testing. Each LED is designed for different model's voltage.

If you see any issues you can add the atlas plug and play auto-start/stop adapters but for right now it has not been needed.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

What is your fog LED preference?
We have a LED for everyone.

Solid Yellow [ Product Link ]
Solid White [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen with Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]
White/Yellow/Halogen without Strobe & Flash [ Product Link ]

With 4 brand new bright models you cannot go wrong.

Note – all LEDs are in the same brightness range so you will not sacrifice brightness if choose one over the other.

-Endless positive feedback and our guarantee has you covered so you can purchase with confidence
-Large spread of light on the road for better coverage and visibility
-These will shine bright on the sides of the road past your main headlights

*Backed by our famous True Lifetime Warranty
*Free UPGRADED shipping within the US (YES FREE)


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Just completed the fog lights on a 2019 earlier today. Got the deAuto kit.

Shipping was quick, and the lights gave no error codes with the standard driver. (No additional resistors required.) Color is a decent match to the LED headlights, so I'm pleased with it. I can't test the beam pattern until dark, but in semi-dark garage it looks good/safe.

Re the install, I was going to post some pictures, but I don't think they're needed. Some notes:

T25 (Torx) needed for the wheel well cover screws (3 inside, 1 underneath).
It's a bit tight, but not bad. Hardest thing is holding open the cover as you work.
I wound up using electrical tape on the bulb-to-driver connections to be extra safe.
The bulb itself fit perfectly into the housing, with the same rotation as the OEM halogen bulb. Easy to orient the LED bulb so the diodes are 3 and 9 o'clock position.
I zip-tied the driver box to metal brackets on both sides - they differ depending on the side. (I heard the LED drivers can run hot, so I was sure to isolate them from other wires as best I could.)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Just completed the fog lights on a 2019 earlier today. Got the deAuto kit.
> 
> Shipping was quick, and the lights gave no error codes with the standard driver. (No additional resistors required.) Color is a decent match to the LED headlights, so I'm pleased with it. I can't test the beam pattern until dark, but in semi-dark garage it looks good/safe.
> 
> ...


Thanks! This will help me as I’ll be getting the LED fog lights next week as a birthday gift. How long did it take to perform this swap out?

Looking forward to pics!


Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Thanks! This will help me as I’ll be getting the LED fog lights next week as a birthday gift. How long did it take to perform this swap out?
> 
> Looking forward to pics!
> 
> ...


Probably took me an hour, but I spent a lot of time to secure the driver boxes in a good spot.


This is what you'll see when you first peel back the liner (turning the wheel all the way to the right in this case helps). Roughly in the center of the picture is a white hole, where the OEM bulb was. It is easily accessible. Just push on the front of the connector, and pull down to remove it, and it rotates out easily.











Next is a shot of the bulb connection to the driver box, with the 2 connectors. I noticed the smaller of the 2 seemed to have a couple of pins barely exposed when connected, so I played it safe and wrapped both connectors in electrical tape.











This pic shows the metal bracket on the driver's side - the passenger side has a different layout, but another bracket is available. I opted to zip-tie instead of use the sticky tape. I looped the tie shown into an existing zip-tie mount - it previously held the slack for a side marker light that I removed so I could have the full bracket to work with. I heard that the driver box can get hot, so I wanted to isolate it as much as possible, so it is by itself on that bracket. I subsequently zip tied the slack from other bulbs in a different spot.











Last is a comparison after the first bulb. The picture doesn't do it justice.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

phlegm said:


> Probably took me an hour, but I spent a lot of time to secure the driver boxes in a good spot.
> 
> 
> This is what you'll see when you first peel back the liner (turning the wheel all the way to the right in this case helps). Roughly in the center of the picture is a white hole, where the OEM bulb was. It is easily accessible. Just push on the front of the connector, and pull down to remove it, and it rotates out easily.
> ...


Thank you again, this is helpful! Yea daylight doesn’t help, but you can see the fogs match so much better than the original. 


Sent while on the run


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

phlegm - thanks for your feedback.

Thanks for everyone that is seeing the difference in spending a few extra $ for a lifetime of more light 

Listing references...

*Fogs - choose what model - white / yellow or white & yellow - all same brightness:*
http://deautokey.com/fog-leds

*Low beam 2009-2011 / 2018+ only:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*2012-2017 low beams:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

*ALL LEDs:*
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Phlegm, did you raise the front or were you able to get under and do it without raising? Planning to do mine this week, since got my LEDs. 











Sent while on the run


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Phlegm, did you raise the front or were you able to get under and do it without raising? Planning to do mine this week, since got my LEDs.
> 
> ...


Nope, access was fine - no need to raise.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks! We appreciate all the support.
:thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Phlegm, thanks for your help and pics, and also helped that type17 joined me to hold the cover back as you mentioned not easy to do by yourself. Ended up mounting the ballast on a vertical post inside the bumper area. No errors, and nice to see the LED color match the LED headlights. Great birthday present to complete my ride. Will post pics tonight with the fogs on. 

Driver side 










Passenger side











Sent while on the run


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Here they are at night, was hoping to get a pic with a little more light. 










https://drive.google.com/file/d/1xV1FJnHrJtK7y9DoQEpaoREgDjm9m5-9/view?usp=drivesdk

Just by luck, had to run out real quick. Better pic, not as much glare. 










Sent while on the run


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you - we really appreciate it!

*The low beams can be found here:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*low beam for 2012-2017 only:*
http://deautokey.com/product/new-le...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

*Fogs:*
http://deautokey.com/fog-leds

*High beam:*
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

*ALL LEDs - might as well do it all at once *
http://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

Received my LED low beams over the weekend. Decided to tackle install Tuesday night. From start to finish the install took 25 minutes total. I did have experience installing their HiD bulbs in my B7 Passat. Had a chance to drive last night and very impressed with the results. I also have matching led fogs and happy with the combo!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

blackgliguy said:


> Received my LED low beams over the weekend. Decided to tackle install Tuesday night. From start to finish the install took 25 minutes total. I did have experience installing their HiD bulbs in my B7 Passat. Had a chance to drive last night and very impressed with the results. I also have matching led fogs and happy with the combo!


Thanks for your feedback - we appreciate it.


----------



## Nfsroadsta2786 (May 5, 2019)

blackgliguy said:


> Received my LED low beams over the weekend. Decided to tackle install Tuesday night. From start to finish the install took 25 minutes total. I did have experience installing their HiD bulbs in my B7 Passat. Had a chance to drive last night and very impressed with the results. I also have matching led fogs and happy with the combo!


Would you be able to put up pictures of the output at night against a wall or on the road?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> Would you be able to put up pictures of the output at night against a wall or on the road?


There are tons of pictures around this earlier in the thread.

Have a look at post #84 as one example.


----------



## iaskmyselfdaily (Jun 13, 2019)

Can someone clarify - when you install the low beam LED kit, you will still have halogen high beams?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Nfsroadsta2786 said:


> Would you be able to put up pictures of the output at night against a wall or on the road?





phlegm said:


> There are tons of pictures around this earlier in the thread.
> 
> Have a look at post #84 as one example.


Thanks the website has real photos from customers - listing:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta




















They have a great cut-off and light up the road nicely.




iaskmyselfdaily said:


> Can someone clarify - when you install the low beam LED kit, you will still have halogen high beams?


Yes as it is a separate bulb BUT we also have a tested bright high beam for your car:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

This fits all Tiguan models with H7 high beams


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

No joke very bright hyper yellow 3K Plasma Fogs:
http://deautokey.com/product/just-yellow-hyper-3000k-plasma-fog-led-kit

This 3K hyper-yellow 3K is also available in the switchback white/yellow model:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

And solid white:
http://deautokey.com/product/led-headlight-fog-cree-led-bulb-with-ballast-1800-lumen










-easy install
-lifetime warranty
-plug and play


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Are your City LEDs shown on your website a direct replacement for existing, stock LEDs on my 2019 SE?
If so, are they brighter than stock?

"City Light LEDs - Error Free - Plug & Play - 194/921 LED Bulbs Fits: Tiguan"


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

schagaphonic said:


> Are your City LEDs shown on your website a direct replacement for existing, stock LEDs on my 2019 SE?
> If so, are they brighter than stock?
> 
> "City Light LEDs - Error Free - Plug & Play - 194/921 LED Bulbs Fits: Tiguan"



Yes they are much brighter than stock and really brightest on market really. For the replacement: if you have 194 bulbs right now for city lights then YES this will work:
http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-city-light-leds-error-free-plug-play-194-921-led-bulbs

Thank you


----------



## elias.kaz (Jun 29, 2019)

Hello ... i bought some led bulbs for my tiguan mk2..can anyone post me to link with the correct h7 adapters for my vehicle? I bought the same as the ones in the link below https://www.mk-led.hr/en/shop/h7-led-kit-adapter-audi-bmw-mercedes-vw-opel/ but they dont attach firmly to the bulb. ..any suggestions please?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

elias.kaz said:


> Hello ... i bought some led bulbs for my tiguan mk2..can anyone post me to link with the correct h7 adapters for my vehicle? I bought the same as the ones in the link below https://www.mk-led.hr/en/shop/h7-led-kit-adapter-audi-bmw-mercedes-vw-opel/ but they dont attach firmly to the bulb. ..any suggestions please?


Our LED kits have all necessary adapters so I am assuming you did not purchase from us?

Our kit - found here has all adapters included and no issues:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

I am unable to get to the website you linked it says unsafe connection.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes they are much brighter than stock and really brightest on market really. For the replacement: if you have 194 bulbs right now for city lights then YES this will work:
> http://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-city-light-leds-error-free-plug-play-194-921-led-bulbs
> 
> Thank you


Thanks for your prompt reply. 
I cannot find any instructions at all on YouTube for locating and replacing these bulbs. Can you assist with a picture or video link or do the details come with the bulbs?
I have your LED low-beams and the video for that replacement was very helpful.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

schagaphonic said:


> Thanks for your prompt reply.
> I cannot find any instructions at all on YouTube for locating and replacing these bulbs. Can you assist with a picture or video link or do the details come with the bulbs?
> I have your LED low-beams and the video for that replacement was very helpful.


Sorry we do not have any reverse videos like the low beam.

Please check these videos out:
https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2011_Volkswagen_Tiguan_SE_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/reverse_light

https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2013_Volkswagen_Tiguan_S_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/tail_light

And maybe see if they have your car:
https://www.carcarekiosk.com

Let us know what you find.

Thanks


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry we do not have any reverse videos like the low beam.
> 
> Please check these videos out:
> https://www.carcarekiosk.com/video/2011_Volkswagen_Tiguan_SE_2.0L_4_Cyl._Turbo/lights/reverse_light
> ...


No luck. Does anyone else here have some knowledge on accessing these LED city-lights within the Tiguan SE?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> No luck. Does anyone else here have some knowledge on accessing these LED city-lights within the Tiguan SE?


There are no city lights? 

Low Beam and High Beam are halogen, turn signal is halogen, and Daytime Running Light is soldered LED and cannot be changed (without extensive work).

There are two 194 halogen bulbs for the sidemarker lights on the sides of the bumper.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

schagaphonic said:


> No luck. Does anyone else here have some knowledge on accessing these LED city-lights within the Tiguan SE?





D3Audi said:


> There are no city lights?
> 
> Low Beam and High Beam are halogen, turn signal is halogen, and Daytime Running Light is soldered LED and cannot be changed (without extensive work).
> 
> ...


Yes correct normally. I posted reverse as I didn't realize you were asking for city LEDs since I have not seen non-LED in your model. Do you mind showing a photo of your bulb that you have as city - if they are white LEDs it won't work.

Thanks


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes correct normally. I posted reverse as I didn't realize you were asking for city LEDs since I have not seen non-LED in your model. Do you mind showing a photo of your bulb that you have as city - if they are white LEDs it won't work.
> 
> Thanks



To be clear, my 2019 Tiguan is an SE which has *LEDs* for "city" or "running" lights. I've been less than impressed by their OEM brightness.
I was hoping your product was an easy plug-n-play, brighter solution for my model, but doesn't look likely.
From what I can see through my headlight housing, the turn signal bulbs are most likely halogen or tungsten and are right next to the LEDs.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

So we have a 2019 SE that has the base/terrible headlight bulbs now. Are there options to replace those, or do you need HIDs already?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

schagaphonic said:


> To be clear, my 2019 Tiguan is an SE which has *LEDs* for "city" or "running" lights. I've been less than impressed by their OEM brightness.
> I was hoping your product was an easy plug-n-play, brighter solution for my model, but doesn't look likely.
> From what I can see through my headlight housing, the turn signal bulbs are most likely halogen or tungsten and are right next to the LEDs.


Ahhh okay I see what you mean. Those are parking lights, or DRL in daytime. Maybe you had them on parking lights when you looked at them? They are 100% bright when in DRL mode, but dim down to 26% brightness for parking lights/running lights with low beams. The 26% brightness isn't bright at all. 

There is no way you'll be able to change those LEDs, cheaply at least. Someone will have to bake open the headlights and solder different diodes in there. For the time and money it would cost, there are better ways to upgrade your lights. Because the OEM LEDs found in the DRLs are actually pretty good. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

amusante1002 said:


> So we have a 2019 SE that has the base/terrible headlight bulbs now. Are there options to replace those, or do you need HIDs already?


Yes - headlights we have here:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

Thank you


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I installed my LED interior kit last week and I like them a lot!

The lights are both brighter and whiter than stock and add a more upscale look than the tungsten bulbs.
I've not found any specific YouTube links on specific Tiguan installation but at least on the front-domes and vanity mirrors they are quite easy and simply pull out.
The rear-domes I discovered not to pull out the entire assembly! Just carefully pry off the outer lens with a small screwdriver or pocket knife.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

schagaphonic said:


> I installed my LED interior kit last week and I like them a lot!
> 
> The lights are both brighter and whiter than stock and add a more upscale look than the tungsten bulbs.
> I've not found any specific YouTube links on specific Tiguan installation but at least on the front-domes and vanity mirrors they are quite easy and simply pull out.
> The rear-domes I discovered not to pull out the entire assembly! Just carefully pry off the outer lens with a small screwdriver or pocket knife.


Thanks for your feedback. We appreciate it.
:thumbup:


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Anyone get the LED light strip and install it in the trunk of a three row model Tiguan? I have the CarGo system covering the 3rd row and the lip is tight between the CarGo system and the rear. I was wondering what others have done with that setup?


Sent while on the run


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Anyone get the LED light strip and install it in the trunk of a three row model Tiguan? I have the CarGo system covering the 3rd row and the lip is tight between the CarGo system and the rear. I was wondering what others have done with that setup?
> 
> 
> Sent while on the run


Hi, as long as you have a housing to plug a regular bulb this works nicely - you just run wire and place the trunk light anywhere. People have put it on side/top/bottom shining out.


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

If I want to upgrade the brakelights in a 2019 sel premium r-line, do I order two of the kits? I think the middle two lights are always on, and the outer one are brakelights? Not quite sure, appreciate the recommendation.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSmith4 said:


> If I want to upgrade the brakelights in a 2019 sel premium r-line, do I order two of the kits? I think the middle two lights are always on, and the outer one are brakelights? Not quite sure, appreciate the recommendation.


I do not see a 2019 specific set so you would have to email the team [email protected] - I am sure the 2018 will work but you should consult with them to confirm to avoid any issues.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

you guys have the H7 LED kit and also the H7rc Xenon HID kit. Is the only different that one is an LED bulb and the other HID? Any of differences to note, which has a better beam pattern, etc?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> you guys have the H7 LED kit and also the H7rc Xenon HID kit. Is the only different that one is an LED bulb and the other HID? Any of differences to note, which has a better beam pattern, etc?


Difference is install process and brightness. HID is of course brighter but many like the LED brightness.

DIY HID:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCTyVaMVLPE

DIY LED:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOIBrDxfOc

Thank you for the question


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Difference is install process and brightness. HID is of course brighter but many like the LED brightness.
> 
> DIY HID:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCTyVaMVLPE
> ...


would you say the LED install is easier?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> would you say the LED install is easier?


They are equal as it is about the Tiguan engine bay more than the parts.

Just an example of someone asking about Halogen install:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9333505-Halogen-Headlight-Install-Help


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

deAutoLED.com said:


> They are equal as it is about the Tiguan engine bay more than the parts.
> 
> Just an example of someone asking about Halogen install:
> https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9333505-Halogen-Headlight-Install-Help


thanks for the feedback. last question- on your website i see the trunk LED strip but not the single light. do you guys sell that for the tiguan?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> thanks for the feedback. last question- on your website i see the trunk LED strip but not the single light. do you guys sell that for the tiguan?


Yes if you want just a single light normally 42mm - find it here:
http://deautokey.com/product/1pc-hyper-white-bright-trunk-led


Let us know if you have any questions.

Thank you


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

and im back.

for the license plate bulbs on the '19 there are two options, 36mm festoon and 194 wedges, not sure which is the correct one to go with. (two of the photos on that listing are actually of my old golf which is pretty cool. the photos with the paper covering the plate)

http://deautokey.com/product/license-plate-bulbs-with-resistors-error-free-fits-tiguan-all-years


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> and im back.
> 
> for the license plate bulbs on the '19 there are two options, 36mm festoon and 194 wedges, not sure which is the correct one to go with. (two of the photos on that listing are actually of my old golf which is pretty cool. the photos with the paper covering the plate)
> 
> http://deautokey.com/product/license-plate-bulbs-with-resistors-error-free-fits-tiguan-all-years


Hi - this varies. If you email the team your bulb adapter and housing with bulb they can point you in the right direction: [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

I just ordered the H7rc Xenon HID Kit for my 2019, looking forward to receiving them. I will report back with feedback on install and some photos as soon as possible.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> I just ordered the H7rc Xenon HID Kit for my 2019, looking forward to receiving them. I will report back with feedback on install and some photos as soon as possible.


since we both have the same yr and trim, let me know how the install went and if you had to do any headlight adjustments after installation.


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> since we both have the same yr and trim, let me know how the install went and if you had to do any headlight adjustments after installation.


Will Do, I can tell you they are on the ball, I ordered these this afternoon and they already shipped out.


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> since we both have the same yr and trim, let me know how the install went and if you had to do any headlight adjustments after installation.


The HID kit arrived today. I started the install, got the passenger's side done but I cant get the new bulb locked back into the housing on the drivers side. Worked on it for over 2 hours and had a a neighbor who is the head tech at the local Acura dealership trying to help me and he couldn't get it either. Whomever designed this headlight housing and the way the build locks in needs to be shot.


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

After 3.5 hours of trying I still can not get the driver's side bulb installed into the headlight housing. This deAutoLed kit eliminates the factory clip on the bulb. This forces you to have to squeeze the new bulb and clip together with your fingers becuase they dont snap together like the factory set up and it's impossible to get it into place and giving it the little quarter turn to get it to clip in.I will probably be returning this kit. I would not recommend this kit to anyone with a 2017-2019 Tiguan, plain and simple it's a terrible design.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> After 3.5 hours of trying I still can not get the driver's side bulb installed into the headlight housing. This deAutoLed kit eliminates the factory clip on the bulb. This forces you to have to squeeze the new bulb and clip together with your fingers becuase they dont snap together like the factory set up and it's impossible to get it into place and giving it the little quarter turn to get it to clip in.I will probably be returning this kit. I would not recommend this kit to anyone with a 2017-2019 Tiguan, plain and simple it's a terrible design.


jeeze, i heard some people had issues with clearance and whatnot but dont think i've heard such a bad experience before. maybe you got a bad piece or something? the video i watched, he got it very quickly:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> jeeze, i heard some people had issues with clearance and whatnot but dont think i've heard such a bad experience before. maybe you got a bad piece or something? the video i watched, he got it very quickly:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKo-fB4umjM


I'm not sure, that could be the case. I'm very capable I have built custom motorcycles from the frame up, my brother in law was helping g who was a professional high end electronics installer and my neighbor who is the lead tech at the local Acura dealership. We have put over 3.5 hours into it and still cant get it. I'm heading out to my garage to give it one more shot. If not I'm boxing the garbage up and sending it back and opening up a PayPal claim. Very shoddy set up on these clips.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> I'm not sure, that could be the case. I'm very capable I have built custom motorcycles from the frame up, my brother in law was helping g who was a professional high end electronics installer and my neighbor who is the lead tech at the local Acura dealership. We have put over 3.5 hours into it and still cant get it. I'm heading out to my garage to give it one more shot. If not I'm boxing the garbage up and sending it back and opening up a PayPal claim. Very shoddy set up on these clips.


good luck! please keep us updated if you get it installed or not.


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> good luck! please keep us updated if you get it installed or not.


2.5 more hours and still no luck...shipping these back tomorrow


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

I have been in contact with someone at deAutoLED via email this afternoon. They took the time on a Sunday to email me several times today trying to sort this out. I'm very happy with how quickly they shipped out these light and how quickly they responded to my emails trying to fix my issue. They offered to replace this set with a set of their LED bulbs so no complaint from me about their customer service at this point. I removed the passenger side HID that I installed yesterday and boxed everything back up and will be returning the kit tomorrow. FWIW, it took me about 1 minute to switch back to the stock bulbs on each side so this was not a case of installer error. I will keep everyone posted.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> I have been in contact with someone at deAutoLED via email this afternoon. They took the time on a Sunday to email me several times today trying to sort this out. I'm very happy with how quickly they shipped out these light and how quickly they responded to my emails trying to fix my issue. They offered to replace this set with a set of their LED bulbs so I cant complain about their customer service. I removed the passenger side HID that I installed yesterday and boxed everything back up and will be returning the kit tomorrow. FWIW, it took me about 1 minute to switch back to the stock bulbs on each side so this was not a case of installer error. I will keep everyone posted.


good to know, i hear the LED is much easier

another forum member made some videos on the install, their updated version of the LED appears to be stupid easy to install:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVeNKWUP25g


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

DanSan said:


> good to know, i hear the LED
> 
> another forum member made some videos on the install, their updated version of the LED appears to be stupid easy to install:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVeNKWUP25g


Yes, that looks much easier.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this and glad to hear the team was able to help.

So far what they have been letting me know is it is the first time they ever seen this issue.
You had one side installed but could not get the other side to install so could be indication of simply a bit of a tighter space on one side but I can share that this is their #1 seller HID/LED for 2018+ Tiguan and many have these installed without issue so they apologize but a good product that can be installed.

Thank you
:thumbup:


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry to hear about this and glad to hear the team was able to help.
> 
> So far what they have been letting me know is it is the first time they ever seen this issue.
> You had one side installed but could not get the other side to install so could be indication of simply a bit of a tighter space on one side but I can share that this is their #1 seller HID/LED for 2018+ Tiguan and many have these installed without issue so they apologize but a good product that can be installed.
> ...


I'm very pleased with your customer service, you guys were on the ball responding to me and you guys get things shipped out super fast. The replacement LED set you sent me arrived yesterday however I will not have time to try to install those until the weekend. Thanks again!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Partlowr said:


> I'm very pleased with your customer service, you guys were on the ball responding to me and you guys get things shipped out super fast. The replacement LED set you sent me arrived yesterday however I will not have time to try to install those until the weekend. Thanks again!


Thanks for the update.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Have an SE trim, had anyone replaced or know if you can replace the reverse light bulbs? This thread has them listed but doing searches in other thread people said you can't replace them.

Also has anyone changed the license plate bulbs, curious on how they come out.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> Have an SE trim, had anyone replaced or know if you can replace the reverse light bulbs? This thread has them listed but doing searches in other thread people said you can't replace them.
> 
> Also has anyone changed the license plate bulbs, curious on how they come out.


Hi certain early models can switch them. Others seem to be PCB board.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Partlowr said:


> Yes, that looks much easier.


How did the LEDs work out?

The HID you returned was finally installed in a customer 2019 Tiguan - no issues. This is not a reflection of your install skills and fully aware and understand you have many years of installation experience something just didn't go right during this install. The broken electrode on the HID bulb is rare and never seen it in a Tiguan install. That with the fact you had 1 side installed we simply feel the spacing of the other side gave you issues.

Anyway, we hope the LED worked better for you.

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> How did the LEDs work out?
> 
> The HID you returned was finally installed in a customer 2019 Tiguan - no issues. This is not a reflection of your install skills and fully aware and understand you have many years of installation experience something just didn't go right during this install. The broken electrode on the HID bulb is rare and never seen it in a Tiguan install. That with the fact you had 1 side installed we simply feel the spacing of the other side gave you issues.
> 
> ...


Yes, I got them installed last night. Took less than 10 minutes, much easier than the HID set up. They look great and really brighten up the road, I'd say literally 50% further than the stock halogen bulbs.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> Yes, I got them installed last night. Took less than 10 minutes, much easier than the HID set up. They look great and really brighten up the road, I'd say literally 50% further than the stock halogen bulbs.


Good to hear, did you make any height adjustments on the headlights?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Partlowr said:


> Yes, I got them installed last night. Took less than 10 minutes, much easier than the HID set up. They look great and really brighten up the road, I'd say literally 50% further than the stock halogen bulbs.


Thanks for the update!

For anyone wondering this is the LED kit:
http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## Partlowr (Sep 2, 2019)

No, I didnt need to make any adjustments, the beams are level when I am facing my garage door. I have not gone out and had someone else drive towards me in an oncoming lane to see if they might be too high or a bad glare but they seem to be perfect from my view when I'm driving.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Partlowr said:


> No, I didnt need to make any adjustments, the beams are level when I am facing my garage door. I have not gone out and had someone else drive towards me in an oncoming lane to see if they might be too high or a bad glare but they seem to be perfect from my view when I'm driving.


solid - thanks for the feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the updates and we are happy to hear you are enjoying these LEDs. The only thing that matters: more light which is safer.

:thumbup:


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

just placed my order for the low beams!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> just placed my order for the low beams!


:thumbup: thanks for the support.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks the website has real photos from customers - listing:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta
> 
> 
> ...


I feel that mine down light up as much as these. What should be center height of the light? I have 34" idk if that's too high, I haven't been flashed and when I drive behind someone it doesn't light up their interior

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rtdave87 said:


> I feel that mine down light up as much as these. What should be center height of the light? I have 34" idk if that's too high, I haven't been flashed and when I drive behind someone it doesn't light up their interior
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Try aiming against garage door - passenger side will be slightly higher to light traffic signs.


----------



## Rtdave87 (May 14, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Try aiming against garage door - passenger side will be slightly higher to light traffic signs.


I did that, my center line 34" from the ground If I go any higher I will blind people,right now they cut off right about most car rear bumpers

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Rtdave87 said:


> I did that, my center line 34" from the ground If I go any higher I will blind people,right now they cut off right about most car rear bumpers
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


You do not have to. That should be perfect.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

Friend installed a H7 kit on his '18 Comfortline. The question came up about orientation - Should they be clocked at 3 & 9 o'clock or 12 & 6 o'clock? I'm assuming he was asking because they could be put in either way. 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rph2004 said:


> Friend installed a H7 kit on his '18 Comfortline. The question came up about orientation - Should they be clocked at 3 & 9 o'clock or 12 & 6 o'clock? I'm assuming he was asking because they could be put in either way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking.

9 and 3 orientation is the best.


----------



## rph2004 (Jul 5, 2004)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for asking.
> 
> 9 and 3 orientation is the best.


Changed the orientation. What a difference - Like night and day.... 

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

rph2004 said:


> Changed the orientation. What a difference - Like night and day....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


Thanks for the update. Enjoy your LEDs!  You will need them this winter. :thumbup:


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

So I ran into a bunch of problems trying to install H7 LED kit today, I had to give up.

I followed this video - https://youtu.be/LVeNKWUP25g but my metal retainer isn't snug like his is. It's pretty tight but still has a little movement to it. I cannot get it to get that tight and when I go to put in the light the metal ring moves and it won't let me lock in the bulb. Any suggestions here? I also emailed the deautokey team but wanted to see if anyone has feedback.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> So I ran into a bunch of problems trying to install H7 LED kit today, I had to give up.
> 
> I followed this video - https://youtu.be/LVeNKWUP25g but my metal retainer isn't snug like his is. It's pretty tight but still has a little movement to it. I cannot get it to get that tight and when I go to put in the light the metal ring moves and it won't let me lock in the bulb. Any suggestions here? I also emailed the deautokey team but wanted to see if anyone has feedback.


Sorry to hear this. You should not have this problem. I spoke to the team earlier today also and cannot figure out what issue you are seeing.

As you can see many have it installed without these issue so it is puzzling them also. We hope someone saw the issue themselves and had a simple fix as they are not sure just yet but trying to look into it also.


----------



## WestCoastPatty (Oct 1, 2019)

DanSan said:


> So I ran into a bunch of problems trying to install H7 LED kit today, I had to give up.
> 
> I followed this video - https://youtu.be/LVeNKWUP25g but my metal retainer isn't snug like his is. It's pretty tight but still has a little movement to it. I cannot get it to get that tight and when I go to put in the light the metal ring moves and it won't let me lock in the bulb. Any suggestions here? I also emailed the deautokey team but wanted to see if anyone has feedback.


The Low Beams were a pain in the a** to put in. I gave up after the first night and spending 2 hours on trying. Regathered my thoughts the next day and had success after about 30 minutes. Make sure you're using the right brackets. in my 2019, I used the dimple brackets. The big key is, pay close attention to the orientation of the stock bulbs, as you pull them out. After i saw that, it was easy peasy. 

Some people have reported success with using the secondary, non dimple brackets that came with the kit. I have heard that those went in easier. I have not personally tried those myself. Once I got mine in, I said they were never coming back out unless I absolutely had too.. haha. 

Good Luck.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WestCoastPatty said:


> The Low Beams were a pain in the a** to put in. I gave up after the first night and spending 2 hours on trying. Regathered my thoughts the next day and had success after about 30 minutes. Make sure you're using the right brackets. in my 2019, I used the dimple brackets. The big key is, pay close attention to the orientation of the stock bulbs, as you pull them out. After i saw that, it was easy peasy.
> 
> Some people have reported success with using the secondary, non dimple brackets that came with the kit. I have heard that those went in easier. I have not personally tried those myself. Once I got mine in, I said they were never coming back out unless I absolutely had too.. haha.
> 
> Good Luck.


Thanks for the feedback. I personally know it is a tight space and can be a pain but 100% works. The more you install and take your time the easier it becomes. 

The extra light you will see is well worth the extra time it takes to install so we hope you can get it to work.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

WestCoastPatty said:


> The Low Beams were a pain in the a** to put in. I gave up after the first night and spending 2 hours on trying. Regathered my thoughts the next day and had success after about 30 minutes. Make sure you're using the right brackets. in my 2019, I used the dimple brackets. The big key is, pay close attention to the orientation of the stock bulbs, as you pull them out. After i saw that, it was easy peasy.
> 
> Some people have reported success with using the secondary, non dimple brackets that came with the kit. I have heard that those went in easier. I have not personally tried those myself. Once I got mine in, I said they were never coming back out unless I absolutely had too.. haha.
> 
> Good Luck.


I'm going to try it again with a fresh set of eyes tomorrow and see if i can sign it out. I have a 2019 and was using the dimpled brackets as well, just couldn't get the brackets to stop moving around the neck of the LED bulb. ill have to take a video of what im experiencing, maybe somebody can point out what im doing wrong, or ill just buy the BEC replica headlights haha


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DanSan said:


> I'm going to try it again with a fresh set of eyes tomorrow and see if i can sign it out. I have a 2019 and was using the dimpled brackets as well, just couldn't get the brackets to stop moving around the neck of the LED bulb. ill have to take a video of what im experiencing, maybe somebody can point out what im doing wrong, or ill just buy the BEC replica headlights haha


Please keep us updated.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

I transferred my low beam hid kit from my Jetta to my Tiguan, now my high beams are pretty embarrassing! I'm going to order the LED high beams, but have one question for those who have replaced them. How does that bulb come out? I pulled off the connector, but not sure how the bulb comes out. Thanks!


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

WISVW said:


> I transferred my low beam hid kit from my Jetta to my Tiguan, now my high beams are pretty embarrassing! I'm going to order the LED high beams, but have one question for those who have replaced them. How does that bulb come out? I pulled off the connector, but not sure how the bulb comes out. Thanks!


The high beam easily comes out as you pull it, it is held by a spring mechanism, no special brackets. It just pops out if you pull it and you can pop it back in by pushing it. You will hear the click.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

PeteC said:


> WISVW said:
> 
> 
> > I transferred my low beam hid kit from my Jetta to my Tiguan, now my high beams are pretty embarrassing! I'm going to order the LED high beams, but have one question for those who have replaced them. How does that bulb come out? I pulled off the connector, but not sure how the bulb comes out. Thanks!
> ...


That's what I thought, I saw the spring clips. I'm not quite sure what to pull on tho!


----------



## DaveEd83 (Jan 15, 2019)

*Shipping to Canada*



deAutoLED.com said:


> We test all our LEDs in each model prior to selling - this guarantees that all LEDs will:
> 1. *Fit perfectly* into your housing
> 2. Be *Bright* in the housing
> 3. The *beam angle *looks classy and perfect
> ...


I am interested in the LED low beams for my 2018 Tiguan, have requested a shipping quote on the website and got no response since last week. Also tried the web form on the website and no response again, I even tried a message on Instagram and nothing on that end again.

Am I missing something?? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

DaveEd83 said:


> I am interested in the LED low beams for my 2018 Tiguan, have requested a shipping quote on the website and got no response since last week. Also tried the web form on the website and no response again, I even tried a message on Instagram and nothing on that end again.
> 
> Am I missing something?? Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Sorry to hear that.

I will email the team to find out. I sent a private message for your email.

Thanks


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

How does the LED beam compare to the HID beam when installed? Is there a clear cut off line or is it non existent? Also how is the glare for on coming drivers? I’ve been contemplating replacing my HIDs with the LED kit since I’ve been having too many issues with the HIDs, but I don’t want to blind on coming drivers. Can someone that has these installed chime in?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

m_catovic said:


> How does the LED beam compare to the HID beam when installed? Is there a clear cut off line or is it non existent? Also how is the glare for on coming drivers? I’ve been contemplating replacing my HIDs with the LED kit since I’ve been having too many issues with the HIDs, but I don’t want to blind on coming drivers. Can someone that has these installed chime in?


Hi, the LEDs are very popular. We never seen any issues or complaints. It mimics OEM cut-off nciely.

Thank you


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

I ordered the H7 LED kit for my 2019 Tiguan and am having the hardest time getting the driver's side installed. I read the thread and looked at tips but nothing seems to work. And just when I finally thought I had it, the black plastic ring from the light fell down into the headlight housing and I cannot even see it to get it out!

I am leaving on a trip this Friday morning and was hoping to have these installed before then. I sent deAuto a message from your website about possibly getting mea new ring by Thursday? Waiting to hear back.

Or is there an instructional somewhere on how to remove the entire headlight housing? This is beyond frustrating as I've been working on the two headlights for almost 3 hours just to get the rings to lock in.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

greggmischenko said:


> I ordered the H7 LED kit for my 2019 Tiguan and am having the hardest time getting the driver's side installed. I read the thread and looked at tips but nothing seems to work. And just when I finally thought I had it, the black plastic ring from the light fell down into the headlight housing and I cannot even see it to get it out!
> 
> I am leaving on a trip this Friday morning and was hoping to have these installed before then. I sent deAuto a message from your website about possibly getting mea new ring by Thursday? Waiting to hear back.
> 
> Or is there an instructional somewhere on how to remove the entire headlight housing? This is beyond frustrating as I've been working on the two headlights for almost 3 hours just to get the rings to lock in.


I was able to partially remove the front bumper cover, but enough to remove the driver's side headlight to get the black ring out :thumbup:

After trying the metal adapters again (the dimpled ones that matched the existing lights on my car) I determined that there was just no way these would twist into place. So I tried the other adapter that did not match my car and it twisted right in! It is not super tight like the regular halogen bulbs, so I'm worried it might untwist itself partially, but it's okay for now I guess.

I took a quick drive last night and the light output is very good. There may be a slight issue with one bulb where the beam cutoff is not sharp and the light is not as focused, but I'm going to try switching bulbs on other sides when I get some free time (maybe this week, but might be next week).


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

Any pictures of the high beam LED's? Is it just a bulb, or are there additional parts that need to be tucked in somewhere?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thank you for your service!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

WISVW said:


> Any pictures of the high beam LED's? Is it just a bulb, or are there additional parts that need to be tucked in somewhere?


The H7 high beam same setup as low beam:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOIBrDxfOc

greggmischenko - we are happy it all worked out and you are enjoying your LEDs!


*Low beams:*
https://deautokey.com/product/h7-le...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*High beams:*
https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

I have been enjoying the H7's in my Tiguan low beams for over a month now and they have been flawless,.... until last night. When I got into the vehicle after warming it up with the remote start the right side did no come on. The up side is: the "bulb out" indicator came on as it should have and the vehicle recognized the right low beam was out. So being I am a Volkswagen service adviser and former tech I brought it into my shop to look at it. Everything looked okay visually. I pulled the bulb out to inspect it and it looked good. The xenon gas in the bulb looked a little dark maybe, but not like a blown bulb would look like. With the bulb out I turned the lights on and the fired right up. I reinstalled and was on my way. This morning, again I remote started and went out and turned on the lights. this time both lights came on a within about 10 seconds the right one went out. I wants doing anything with it in 20 degree weather, so I figured I'd again look after work, but when I went out mid-day the indicator was no longer on and the lights both worked normal. Any ideas guys? Can you get parts from deAutoLED for these kit's if the ballast or bulb goes?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NJGrown said:


> I have been enjoying the H7's in my Tiguan low beams for over a month now and they have been flawless,.... until last night. When I got into the vehicle after warming it up with the remote start the right side did no come on. The up side is: the "bulb out" indicator came on as it should have and the vehicle recognized the right low beam was out. So being I am a Volkswagen service adviser and former tech I brought it into my shop to look at it. Everything looked okay visually. I pulled the bulb out to inspect it and it looked good. The xenon gas in the bulb looked a little dark maybe, but not like a blown bulb would look like. With the bulb out I turned the lights on and the fired right up. I reinstalled and was on my way. This morning, again I remote started and went out and turned on the lights. this time both lights came on a within about 10 seconds the right one went out. I wants doing anything with it in 20 degree weather, so I figured I'd again look after work, but when I went out mid-day the indicator was no longer on and the lights both worked normal. Any ideas guys? Can you get parts from deAutoLED for these kit's if the ballast or bulb goes?


Hi, sorry to hear this. The team can help diagnose and would need more info to help. I sent you a PM.

Thank you


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

any guides for the H11 fogs install? The thread that is linked on your website is no longer active


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

NJTiggy12 said:


> any guides for the H11 fogs install? The thread that is linked on your website is no longer active


Take a look at this thread. You have to pry back the wheel well liner to get to the fog lights. 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=8980225&share_type=t&link_source=app





NJGrown said:


> this time both lights came on a within about 10 seconds the right one went out....Can you get parts from deAutoLED for these kit's if the ballast or bulb goes?


Yes you can buy spare parts from them. Just email them asking for the piece you want and they’ll send you an invoice. I can’t speak for their overall quality but I had a very bad experience with them recently. I had the same exact issue you’re having except with their HIDs. I went back and forth with them over multiple emails. They had me move the ballast in question to the left and right side multiple times and the issue would follow the ballast. After following their instructions and after much debate about the cause of the issue, they finally agreed to send new ballasts to see if that would solve the issue. They adamantly stated that “we cannot see why it would be our HID - just not possible.....A first time would be maybe 1 but no way 2 would do this”. I put in 3 different ballasts they sent me and they all had the same issue. The 3 one they sent seemed to be promising, but after about a week that one also was a dud. Long story short I purchased a Xentec Xenon HID kit off eBay and used that ballast with the DeAutoLED HID bulbs and haven’t had a issue ever since.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

m_catovic said:


> Take a look at this thread. You have to pry back the wheel well liner to get to the fog lights.
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...ad.php?t=8980225&share_type=t&link_source=app
> 
> ...


Hi, they have a lifetime warranty that can help. If those did not work it seems like an issue that a new setup would fix - not same ballast setup. So we do apologize you had this experience.

If you are willing to try to give them another shot with the new ballast you will see the difference in brightness with bulbs and reliability vs another HID ballast. The feedback on those are not the greatest and will give false hope if last for a month to just go out. deAutoLED lasts for many years/forever (hence the lifetime warranty) and what you are experiencing seems more like bad ballast/batch and they will have to look into it and fix it.


The team is helping with issue so you can email if you see any - it seems to have been cold start/low voltage battery misfires and not something they have seen with their HID ballast and will try to see if it is just specific to these few models with a new setup.

Thank you for your patience everyone!


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

Installed my new H7 & H11's this weekend and very happy with the results!

Want to do the same for my front turn signals - what's the bulb type? The first post on this thread had me choose between H16 or a 7507 bulb type. I have a 2019 Tiguan


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Installed my new H7 & H11's this weekend and very happy with the results!
> 
> Want to do the same for my front turn signals - what's the bulb type? The first post on this thread had me choose between H16 or a 7507 bulb type. I have a 2019 Tiguan


Thanks for the feedback and support. The front turns vary - normally bau15s. Can you look in car's manual or at bulb itself and use this as a reference:
https://deautokey.com/front-turn-signals

Please email the team at anytime for help:
[email protected]


HID UPDATE:
They did find a variation between Tiguan and other models when it comes to HID and a new model was sent out weeks ago and no issue. This person lives in negative temps and had NO issues in cold weather. The team is fast and care so you are in good hands everyone! Thanks for your understanding, your patience, and your time. We all truly appreciate it. 

Everyone has new models going out that had issues and new models are already being shipped with new orders so NO worries.


----------



## NJTiggy12 (Oct 14, 2019)

Also, sharing feedback on the install process:

- The double-sided tape was confusing (I know how amateur that sounds). But one side peeled away easily, while the other with the 3M print on it wouldn't peel. Should the double-sided tape be more foam or should it be transparent and super thin? I got it to work regardless, but it was a bit of a pain.

- The driver's side was a HUGE PITA. I do not think this is a result of your custom bracket, I believe it was due to the housing. In the end, I glued the black piece that the LED sits in and the custom bracket together. It was impossible to get enough leverage with the bracket alone so I did the install with the bulb fully assembled. It worked fine. The trick was to make sure it was glued so the LEDs were in the right position (which from videos seemed to be left/right.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NJTiggy12 said:


> Also, sharing feedback on the install process:
> 
> - The double-sided tape was confusing (I know how amateur that sounds). But one side peeled away easily, while the other with the 3M print on it wouldn't peel. Should the double-sided tape be more foam or should it be transparent and super thin? I got it to work regardless, but it was a bit of a pain.
> 
> - The driver's side was a HUGE PITA. I do not think this is a result of your custom bracket, I believe it was due to the housing. In the end, I glued the black piece that the LED sits in and the custom bracket together. It was impossible to get enough leverage with the bracket alone so I did the install with the bulb fully assembled. It worked fine. The trick was to make sure it was glued so the LEDs were in the right position (which from videos seemed to be left/right.


Thanks for the feedback. It sounds like the 3m tape was just stuck on paper it can be tricky to get in between tape and film to remove. It is foam and transparent sticky model. The transparent is just a bit more tacky and better but they also use foam. Both will be ok.

That is a great tip - it is best for the bulbs to align 9 and 3 as that will give you the best beam angle.

:thumbup:


----------



## NJGrown (Sep 24, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Hi, sorry to hear this. The team can help diagnose and would need more info to help. I sent you a PM.
> 
> Thank you


I corresponded very easily with deAutoLED about the issue I was having. You guys are very accommodating, and quickly shipped me a new set of ballasts to correct the problem. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

NJGrown said:


> I corresponded very easily with deAutoLED about the issue I was having. You guys are very accommodating, and quickly shipped me a new set of ballasts to correct the problem. Thanks for the help!!


Thanks for the update.

Yes the new HID has fixed it - it seems to be a hiccup with Tiguan but was caught early and fixed even quicker by the team. It is simply the service you will receive with deAutoLED. Anyway no more worries: everyone having issues have fixed ballast, new updates are shipped now in all new orders, and no more issues will be seen.

Thanks for the support and patience and working with the team to allow them to help! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Passeetle (Jan 1, 2004)

Long time VW owner. Been inactive on Vortex for a long time. Life happens. Received the LED's last night. Looking to do on Saturday. Thank you all for the instructions, pictures and videos on this thread. It's built my confidence to the point where i don't think i can drop anytthing in the housing. I miss the HID's on my '07 GTI.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Passeetle said:


> Long time VW owner. Been inactive on Vortex for a long time. Life happens. Received the LED's last night. Looking to do on Saturday. Thank you all for the instructions, pictures and videos on this thread. It's built my confidence to the point where i don't think i can drop anytthing in the housing. I miss the HID's on my '07 GTI.


:thumbup: thanks. Keep us updated.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Is it possible to install the footwell LEDs on a SE that does not have footwell lighting? Is there any wiring there already that is easy to install?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

haunted reality said:


> Is it possible to install the footwell LEDs on a SE that does not have footwell lighting? Is there any wiring there already that is easy to install?


Hi, it most likely can be done - we have the kits but never tried on the 2019 but should be the same coding and setup as other models. 

Thank you


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the update!
> 
> For anyone wondering this is the LED kit:
> http://deautokey.com/product/h7-led...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


I just placed an order for this kit, looking forward


----------



## chend88 (May 14, 2014)

*Front turn signal DIYs*

Does anyone know of any front turn signal replacement tutorials? I haven't been able to find any and the bulb housing doesn't seem that straight forward.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

locoandroid69 said:


> I just placed an order for this kit, looking forward


Thank you for the support. We appreciate it. :thumbup:



chend88 said:


> Does anyone know of any front turn signal replacement tutorials? I haven't been able to find any and the bulb housing doesn't seem that straight forward.


There are not many online for the new tiguan models. How did the install go?


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

Pro tip - the reverse LEDs do not work with the newer tiguans. The rear lights are one unit, and don't have replaceable bulbs. We bought a kit for our 2016 golf and love the results, but unfortunately you can't upgrade the 2019.


----------



## chend88 (May 14, 2014)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thank you for the support. We appreciate it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> There are not many online for the new tiguan models. How did the install go?


I gave up trying to get into the housing. I've missed the return window by 4 days. Any chance I can still return these? They were part of a larger order.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

chend88 said:


> I gave up trying to get into the housing. I've missed the return window by 4 days. Any chance I can still return these? They were part of a larger order.


Yes of course, the team can help. Just email [email protected]

They really care about their customers and that they are 100% happy.

Thanks


----------



## MrSmith4 (Aug 2, 2019)

It appears that the puddle lights for the mirror housings are not compatible. Unfortunately they advertise them as fitting in 2018 and 2019 models.

Based on what I can see this is the OEM part number. 5na945292


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

MrSmith4 said:


> It appears that the puddle lights for the mirror housings are not compatible. Unfortunately they advertise them as fitting in 2018 and 2019 models.
> 
> Based on what I can see this is the OEM part number. 5na945292


Hi, sorry to hear this. It does seem that they changed it. That part # is a LED puddle light and could be found in certain models. Normally it is a 194 bulb you can switch out. If you have LED boards this will not work and only compatible with Tiguan models with 194 Halogen bulbs.


Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

If you are looking for something bright to match our LED low the dual fogs where you can switch from yellow and white are popular:
https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

Also brighter than other models.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

deAutoLED.com said:


> If you are looking for something bright to match our LED low the dual fogs where you can switch from yellow and white are popular:
> https://deautokey.com/product/dual-...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime
> 
> Also brighter than other models.


Which bulb option should I pick for a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

faroodi said:


> Which bulb option should I pick for a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for asking - so far they have all been h8/11 - you can normally confirm in car's manual.


We want to add for everyone:

We are open and shipping daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the support.

We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.

Amazing customer feedback! THANK YOU:


jjvincent said:


> I bought the deAutoLed ones back in early 2017 for my AT. I rotated them to get the widest spread. For about three years they have been running every time I drive it (I keep the fogs on all of the time). People do not flash me and I get a nice low spread on the lights which is what you pretty much want fogs to do anyway.




Pick up your fogs now - great for summer nights:
https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


Choose from white, yellow or dual white/yellow - all same brightness and hyper 3K yellow or clean 5K White. 

->WIDE SPREAD OF LIGHT
->Clean white 5K
->HYPER 3K Plasma Yellow
->BRIGHT
->Great in all weather


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> We are OPEN & SHIPPING daily.
> 
> ...


You'd seriously sell more if you listed the bulb type Tiguan owners are supposed to buy here...


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

Has anyone successfully installed this kit (low/high beam) on a 2020 Tiguan?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> You'd seriously sell more if you listed the bulb type Tiguan owners are supposed to buy here...


Hi, it is normally the H8 bulb. If you feel it might have changed due to a different trim/year please confirm from your owner's manual. Keep us updated.

Thanks


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

What bulb option do I pick for fog lights on a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> What bulb option do I pick for fog lights on a 2019 Tiguan SEL-P?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit

Put these in mine to color match the LED headlights. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faroodi (Feb 4, 2003)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> https://deautokey.com/product/tiguan-complete-led-fog-light-kit
> 
> Put these in mine to color match the LED headlights.
> 
> ...


Thanks - does that mean that all 2018+ are the H8/H11 option and the older ones the 9006?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

faroodi said:


> Thanks - does that mean that all 2018+ are the H8/H11 option and the older ones the 9006?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Couldn’t tell you, just know they work in the MQB models. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback and great photo.

It is normally H8/11 (h8/11 both can work with LEDs they are the same)

We know some older models are 9006 so you should be ok with H8/11


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Can someone clear things up for me a little. 

SEL-P R LINE headlight size is H7? 
High/Low is the same bulb or do I have to buy each individually? 

On deauto website it says h7 low so I'm assuming it only works for low beam not high?

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

1054521247 said:


> Can someone clear things up for me a little.
> 
> SEL-P R LINE headlight size is H7?
> High/Low is the same bulb or do I have to buy each individually?
> ...


Hi, yes for reflector Low it is H7. And HIGH is either H15 or H7 depending on the year of your car.

A better break down.

*H7 for low beam 2011/2018-2020:*
https://deautokey.com/product/h7-le...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

*H7 High beam 2011/2018-2020:*
https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta

--

*H7 LOW Beam 2012-2017:*
https://deautokey.com/product/new-l...olf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat

*H15 High Beam 2012-2017:*
https://deautokey.com/product/h15-d...00-plug-play-fits-many-volkswagen-audi-models


It can be tricky but these are all tested and work 100% in your TIGUAN - you will be very happy with the cut-off and brightness these lights produce without the glare.


If you have any questions let us know.

Thank You


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

Just installed the H7 LEDs on my 2020 Tiguan SE and they look absolutely beautiful! Ended up using the "smooth/flat" adapters. Took me about 45 minutes to get it on the passenger side. Once I did, only took me 10 minutes to get it on the drivers side.

Quick question, I was able to fit all wires and drivers in the housing and reseal it with the cap fully. Is that ok? I didn't use the double sided tape to mount the driver to anything.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Devs97 said:


> Just installed the H7 LEDs on my 2020 Tiguan SE and they look absolutely beautiful! Ended up using the "smooth/flat" adapters. Took me about 45 minutes to get it on the passenger side. Once I did, only took me 10 minutes to get it on the drivers side.
> 
> Quick question, I was able to fit all wires and drivers in the housing and reseal it with the cap fully. Is that ok? I didn't use the double sided tape to mount the driver to anything.


Thanks for the feedback. We are really happy you are enjoying your LEDs.

If you are able to place the driver and all wires in the housing it is fine. Our product does not get that hot and the fan pulls away any heat from the LEDs. Just make sure the wires are not able to get stuck into the fan - if it does the light will dim/flicker every 3 seconds to alert you that the fan is obstructed (this is a failsafe to avoid the LED from overheating).

:thumbup:


----------



## Devs97 (Jul 8, 2015)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks for the feedback. We are really happy you are enjoying your LEDs.
> 
> If you are able to place the driver and all wires in the housing it is fine. Our product does not get that hot and the fan pulls away any heat from the LEDs. Just make sure the wires are not able to get stuck into the fan - if it does the light will dim/flicker every 3 seconds to alert you that the fan is obstructed (this is a failsafe to avoid the LED from overheating).
> 
> :thumbup:


Great, thanks. I'll try to post a picture later of how they look. Honestly pictures doesn't do it justice. I was surprised how poor the stock halogens were after I put in one of the LEDs.

Even IIHS gave the '20 Tiguan good ratings across the board EXCEPT for the headlights: https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2020


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Devs97 said:


> Great, thanks. I'll try to post a picture later of how they look. Honestly pictures doesn't do it justice. I was surprised how poor the stock halogens were after I put in one of the LEDs.
> 
> Even IIHS gave the '20 Tiguan good ratings across the board EXCEPT for the headlights: https://www.iihs.org/ratings/vehicle/volkswagen/tiguan-4-door-suv/2020


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Thank you - it means the world that you are enjoying our LEDs and using it to be safer on the road which creates a more enjoyable ride.

I agree about pics not doing it justice. I am still surprised myself when I see someone I know with a deAuto Kit. I am proud to be part of their team as they really have some of the best quality LEDs I have seen on the market.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

[mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]I see you now have yellow fogs for the Tiguan that come in H8. Is it possible the white LED kit that’s labeled H8/H11 (since H11 is close in size to H8) is what has contributed to condensation in the fog housing? Before the swap I had no condensation in the housing. Wondering if by going to the yellow fog that you can purchase in the specific bulb type (H8) will solve this issue. I need to find time to blow dry out the condensation that’s built up since having swapped out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> [mention]deAutoLED.com [/mention]I see you now have yellow fogs for the Tiguan that come in H8. Is it possible the white LED kit that’s labeled H8/H11 (since H11 is close in size to H8) is what has contributed to condensation in the fog housing? Before the swap I had no condensation in the housing. Wondering if by going to the yellow fog that you can purchase in the specific bulb type (H8) will solve this issue. I need to find time to blow dry out the condensation that’s built up since having swapped out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi, we promise this has nothing to do with our LEDs - it is a problem with VW in general unfortunately. You can find many reports of VW cars with halogens that are having condensation issues that never installed our LEDs. Our H11/8 are going to fit the same as OEM h11/8 - they are the same setup adapter. When it comes to LEDs the H8/11 will not matter.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Copy, just seems odd never had condensation in the fog light housing until after the installation of the LEDs. Oh well, I’ll hit the housing with a blow dryer at some point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Reihenmotor5 said:


> Copy, just seems odd never had condensation in the fog light housing until after the installation of the LEDs. Oh well, I’ll hit the housing with a blow dryer at some point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry - it does sound like a coincidence but we have heard of this issue in many VW with OEM halogens so we know it is not related to our fogs specifically.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing ones! 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

bobbysanders22 said:


> Swapped out the footwell LED’s for the color changing ones! 5 min install and waaaaay brighter than stock!




awesome! thanks for sharing - it is one of my favorite mods.

Listing:
https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:


How do I know if I have new pin style or not? 


Kurt


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> :thumbup:


Also what colors are with the “over 15 color option”? Thanks 


Kurt


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> How do I know if I have new pin style or not?
> 
> 
> Kurt





2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Also what colors are with the “over 15 color option”? Thanks
> 
> 
> Kurt


Hi, thanks for the question. If you have white light then it is normally the pin style LED - if you have yellow light it is the 194. Here is a little reference you can use:

-it says AUDI but it also applies to VW:
https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models

Color changing model allows you to change colors with a remote - it fits directly into your OEM housing:
https://deautokey.com/product/footw...white-or-color-changing-for-the-new-vw-tiguan

If you have any questions please let us know.

Thank You


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

Dear deAutoLED,
Do you ship to Australia?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

PeteC said:


> Dear deAutoLED,
> Do you ship to Australia?


It depends on the actual item sometimes as it is very high cost lately to ship overseas. You can fill out a form and the team will send you shipping quotes:
https://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote

Thank You


----------



## stormTrooperIG (Jul 6, 2020)

is it safe to assume that on the 2020 models, only the SEL and above come with footwell LEDs?

I don't think i've ever seen them in my SE R-line


----------



## PeteC (Jun 13, 2013)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It depends on the actual item sometimes as it is very high cost lately to ship overseas. You can fill out a form and the team will send you shipping quotes:
> https://deautokey.com/international-shipping-quote
> 
> Thank You


Thank you. I did that already twice, but did not get any response, hence I asked here. Should I do it again?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

stormTrooperIG said:


> is it safe to assume that on the 2020 models, only the SEL and above come with footwell LEDs?
> 
> I don't think i've ever seen them in my SE R-line


Normally it does. 



PeteC said:


> Thank you. I did that already twice, but did not get any response, hence I asked here. Should I do it again?


I sent a message for email.

Thank You


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

H7rc Xenon HID Kit Fits: Volkswagen Tiguan

Will this fit 2020 Tiguan SE R Line Black?


----------



## gti_addict (Nov 22, 2000)

What is a reasonable expected life for deAutoLED orange side markers LEDs to last? One of mine stopped working after about 6 months, I would expect the price the LED kits cost they should last a fairly long time. I've had cheap orange LEDs from AutoZone that are still going after 5 years on my MKV GTI.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

kanguru said:


> H7rc Xenon HID Kit Fits: Volkswagen Tiguan
> 
> Will this fit 2020 Tiguan SE R Line Black?


Hi, yes this will work:
https://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

Just select the 2018/19 model - 2020 is the same as the previous 2 years.

Thank You



gti_addict said:


> What is a reasonable expected life for deAutoLED orange side markers LEDs to last? One of mine stopped working after about 6 months, I would expect the price the LED kits cost they should last a fairly long time. I've had cheap orange LEDs from AutoZone that are still going after 5 years on my MKV GTI.


They will honestly last a lifetime and had them well over that amount of time in many cars. As you know they have a true lifetime warranty so their LEDs NEED to last or they'd be out of business. Please contact the team as it is covered under their lifetime warranty. email: [email protected]

We can say the cheap orange ones from other companies will NOT be as bright. Our sidemarkers light up the sidewalk normally and are made to be seen & safer for this reason.

Thank You


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Join our facebook group for future discounts & deals exclusive to our FB Group members:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/deAutoLED/


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

Devs97 said:


> Just installed the H7 LEDs on my 2020 Tiguan SE and they look absolutely beautiful! Ended up using the "smooth/flat" adapters. Took me about 45 minutes to get it on the passenger side. Once I did, only took me 10 minutes to get it on the drivers side.
> 
> Quick question, I was able to fit all wires and drivers in the housing and reseal it with the cap fully. Is that ok? I didn't use the double sided tape to mount the driver to anything.


45min? I couldn't even get mine installed today. Please share how you did this without being able to see into the housing. I even dropped one of the black adapters into the housing and couldn't get it back out. Epic fail.


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

Not me! I tried today and could not get them in. Even lost one of the black adapters inside the headlight assembly in the process. I followed instructions and even watched some people installing them on a Gti.


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

Same thing happened to me!!!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear this - the install should never be this difficult. It can be tricky due to tight spacing. You can use some of the extra automotive foam tape they include to place the metal adapter on the plastic adapter to make it more secure - it makes the install a bit easier.

The team can send another adapter to you so you can try again.

Please keep us.


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

IndecisionKills said:


> Same thing happened to me!!!


Me too. I gave up. Sold the bulbs on Facebook marketplace and splurged for the BEC auto LED’s. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jadams871 said:


> Me too. I gave up. Sold the bulbs on Facebook marketplace and splurged for the BEC auto LED’s.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give any insight into why it could not install? Comparing adapter or just tight spacing? I understand the install can be a tight space but once installed they are going to provide some great light.

deAuto has some very amazing LEDs for projectors that are very bright and closer to HID brightness:
https://deautokey.com/product/leds-exclusively-for-projector-headlights

They would have done an even exchange for you. They always try to work with their customers. If not they can discount on a new set - we think you will be very happy with the brightness. 

Thanks


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

If you want my opinion, it is always easier to have either color instructions or videos for the specific models for the install. 

I have large hands and working in that tight space is really difficult. If the LED light had the correct adapter pre-installed it would be an easy push and turn install. 

I am waiting for my new adapter piece and then I am going to give it another try. I am not overly confident, even after watching the install video on the Jetta


----------



## Jadams871 (Mar 9, 2017)

IndecisionKills said:


> If you want my opinion, it is always easier to have either color instructions or videos for the specific models for the install.
> 
> I have large hands and working in that tight space is really difficult. If the LED light had the correct adapter pre-installed it would be an easy push and turn install.
> 
> I am waiting for my new adapter piece and then I am going to give it another try. I am not overly confident, even after watching the install video on the Jetta


This is 100% true. I also have big hands and not having a vehicle specific video makes it a huge hassle. Add in the adaptors that fall off the bulb, even when using the tape provided, made it impossible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

IndecisionKills said:


> If you want my opinion, it is always easier to have either color instructions or videos for the specific models for the install.
> 
> I have large hands and working in that tight space is really difficult. If the LED light had the correct adapter pre-installed it would be an easy push and turn install.
> 
> I am waiting for my new adapter piece and then I am going to give it another try. I am not overly confident, even after watching the install video on the Jetta


Hi, 

Yes, we are a small company and it is not possible to have an install for all car models. This is the video you referenced - it is for the VW Jetta H7 high beam so you can see the basic setup better:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOIBrDxfOc

I do not deny there is tighter spacing but many have these installed and enjoy them daily. It is difficult to hear feedback on install process that has a lot to do with the VW engine spacing vs the product but once installed these really do provide a lot more light and many have said better than competitors they compared.




Jadams871 said:


> This is 100% true. I also have big hands and not having a vehicle specific video makes it a huge hassle. Add in the adaptors that fall off the bulb, even when using the tape provided, made it impossible.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry that happened - when using the 3m foam tape we never had an issue with these coming apart. Simply put on all 3 ends and it will not move. You could have done an even exchange for their projector LEDs - they are the brightest on the market for projector lightings and have been popular add-on with the BEC retrofits.

Thank You


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

deAutoLED.com said:


> IndecisionKills said:
> 
> 
> > If you want my opinion, it is always easier to have either color instructions or videos for the specific models for the install.
> ...


What we use to do when I ran a Nissan Club/Forum back in the day was work with companies directly with things like this. For example if there is a forum member located close to the company they would be used for the product development for that specific vehicle to include video or instructional tutorials. 

It was a win, win. The company got to work directly with the specific vehicle, and the forum members had first hand information for their vehicles. 

I helped get a Stromung exhaust developed for a Nissan vehicle by having a forum member in California, where they were located, go to the shop and their vehicle used for specs and build. The company offered a discount to (me for getting that development started) and to the forum member who had his vehicle used to make the exhaust. 

Maybe you can have someone with a Tiguan go to you in NY? Just a thought.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

IndecisionKills said:


> What we use to do when I ran a Nissan Club/Forum back in the day was work with companies directly with things like this. For example if there is a forum member located close to the company they would be used for the product development for that specific vehicle to include video or instructional tutorials.
> 
> It was a win, win. The company got to work directly with the specific vehicle, and the forum members had first hand information for their vehicles.
> 
> ...


It was my point - this has been tested and used for years without issue.

-spacing is tight
-it can be difficult to get good leverage but possible

-MANY have these installed 2018-2020 without issue
-These have a great beam and cut-off and many happy customers

I understand your pain & Jadams871's pain 100% but two feedback vs many others that installed makes it difficult to say it is the fault of the product and not just the way the engine bay is a bit tight.


I do apologize for the inconvenience and in the future wish to win you back as a customer as we truly have a brighter LED for projectors and many are running it for the BEC so an even exchange probably would have benefited you greatly.

Thank You


----------



## IndecisionKills (Sep 9, 2020)

deAutoLED.com said:


> It was my point - this has been tested and used for years without issue.
> 
> -spacing is tight
> -it can be difficult to get good leverage but possible
> ...


I finally got them installed. But the adapters DO NOT fit as they should and with ease like the stock attachments. I got them seated just enough to fit and hold the LEDs in place. I followed all of the directions and videos, but they were not easy at all. 

I am happy with the light output, although the rights side will need some slight adjusting from the housing because it aims slightly higher than the left.


----------



## FanZ (Jan 11, 2019)

What is the difference between these two:

https://deautokey.com/product/h7-le...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta

https://deautokey.com/product/volkswagen-tiguan-h7rc-xenon-hid-kit

I have a 2018 Tiguan SE. Thanks!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

IndecisionKills said:


> I finally got them installed. But the adapters DO NOT fit as they should and with ease like the stock attachments. I got them seated just enough to fit and hold the LEDs in place. I followed all of the directions and videos, but they were not easy at all.
> 
> I am happy with the light output, although the rights side will need some slight adjusting from the housing because it aims slightly higher than the left.


Hi, the team went back and looked into your issue. It seems that in some models shaving some extra metal from the adapter allows for it to fit smoother into the adapter. They are going to modify the metal adapter that is included in the kit in the future and this should create an easier install.

The right side will be higher for lighting-up street signs. You can adjust a bit down as it is aimed for halogen so aiming down will still allow it to illuminate street signs.



FanZ said:


> What is the difference between these two:
> 
> https://deautokey.com/product/h7-le...or-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta
> 
> ...


Hi, one is HID and the other is HID - this DIY for the jetta is going to be the same HID & LED for the Tiguan 2018.

HID:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCTyVaMVLPE

LED:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UOIBrDxfOc

If you have any questions let us know.

Thank You


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out sales at deAutoLED BANNER ON OUR WEBSITE:

www.deAutoLED.com

New sales are active until end of year (all will be listed on our website's banner) DO NOT MISS OUT!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



DUAL FOGS


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs that simply work:

www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright Fogs.


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy St. Paddy's Day!
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## JOSHFL420 (Mar 17, 2003)

Installed last weekend. Experienced the same issues as other. Then I looses the two torx screws that apply the pressure to the clip. Twisted the tightened. Bam.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

See the difference.

www.deAutoLED.com

We see feedback like this almost daily. We take pride in offering lighting our customers will enjoy in their car daily:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LEDs tested - worked in 2021 Tiguan Model:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fogs that are bright - white // yellow or dual fog where you can choose from white or yellow with your OEM fog switch (it is that easy):


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

20% off all fog LEDs -* "FOG20"*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds





Customer LED FOG Video:[/B]


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

3611519 said:


> I have the dual white/yellow w/flash option.
> 
> Very happy for three years now a great value, in the high contrast use seeing obstacles "softroading"...plus snow, plus the white extra light into ditches in deer season...🤣
> 
> View attachment 87114


Thank you for your feedback.


Shipping daily - LEDs made for your VW!

-Buy with confidence

-no more guessing if your LEDs will work

-Bright and look OEM



www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

Both of my Fog LEDs appear broken, the housing is completely detached from the grommet anyone able to help bc you have to email deauto for help and I'm in the middle of the install... Ugh!

I'm hoping this is normal and I'm just missing something, but I doubt since the light could eventually detach itself over time. Looks like there is supposed to be some kind of glue or something to keep it in place and there isn't....


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

Email [email protected] They reply in a couple hours and are easy to work with.




Zabes64 said:


> Both of my Fog LEDs appear broken, the housing is completely detached from the grommet anyone able to help bc you have to email deauto for help and I'm in the middle of the install... Ugh!
> 
> I'm hoping this is normal and I'm just missing something, but I doubt since the light could eventually detach itself over time. Looks like there is supposed to be some kind of glue or something to keep it in place and there isn't....
> 
> View attachment 107421


----------



## Zabes64 (Aug 29, 2018)

So turns out the grommet needed to be shoved hard into place and then locked into place, so anyone else that has that problem, that's the fix.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Zabes64 said:


> So turns out the grommet needed to be shoved hard into place and then locked into place, so anyone else that has that problem, that's the fix.


Thanks for the update. I sent info to team but seems it was resolved by the time I emailed them. Glad it worked out and please enjoy your LEDs!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

We have been on VWVortex for over 9 years and we could have not done this without our amazing customers!

We sell high quality LEDs that simply work and look good in your car:
www.deAutoLED.com

Email [email protected] with any questions and help.


----------



## upthewazzu (Nov 4, 2020)

Just installed my low beam HID's. That was far more stressful that it needed to be, and I'm still not sure they're 100% installed correctly. Driver side took me about an hour to figure out, then about 10 minutes for the passenger side. I will say that the included directions are just about worthless. I watched a couple videos online from other companies that were far better at illustrating how to install these things. Even still, they didn't exactly go in smoothly. Hopefully they don't fall out!

If everything goes well, I'll probably add the HID high beams in the next 6-8 months.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

upthewazzu said:


> Just installed my low beam HID's. That was far more stressful that it needed to be, and I'm still not sure they're 100% installed correctly. Driver side took me about an hour to figure out, then about 10 minutes for the passenger side. I will say that the included directions are just about worthless. I watched a couple videos online from other companies that were far better at illustrating how to install these things. Even still, they didn't exactly go in smoothly. Hopefully they don't fall out!
> 
> If everything goes well, I'll probably add the HID high beams in the next 6-8 months.


Sorry about the difficulties. It has tight spacing and can be tricky at times. This video is very helpful in showing you technique - it does the Jetta High Beams so you can get a better camera angle on how it is done as the low beams are just tighter:

You said you ordered HID but seems LED instructions might've been sent instead so we apologize.








For high beams: we suggest our LEDs due to the quick on/off - HID are great for the lows if you want something brighter. 


The cut-off looks good - you can adjust if you see any issues but there should be a lot more light on the road with that cut-off.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams that work and are bright - don't be fooled by ones that have built in adapter with bright diodes to light up the street:

for 2009-2011 & 2018-2021


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Labor Day Sale ON NOW!! Check out website's banner for the deal of the year:

www.deAutoLED.com


-Error Free
-Bright diodes
-Thin PCB board for clean light output
-True Lifetime Warranty (Leading warranty in the industry). This is truly the last LED you will have to buy for your car.
-FREE Shipping within the US
-24/7 support. Our team will reply with any questions almost instantly:


https://deautokey.com/contact



Compared to many top competitors are pricing are less and our diodes are brighter.

Stop guessing what will work and do it right the first time. Our feedback consistently shows where other LEDs caused errors & were dim ours were error free & bright.

We are here to make sure you get the product you want that works in your VW/Audi (and many more car models).


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

FYI, I just sent an email to the CS team as my low bean kit (passenger side) just died  after 18 months +-. It started with just random flickering and now is out, hopefully, the response turnaround is quick same as exchange on defective item


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

locoandroid69 said:


> FYI, I just sent an email to the CS team as my low bean kit (passenger side) just died  after 18 months +-. It started with just random flickering and now is out, hopefully, the response turnaround is quick same as exchange on defective item


Sorry to hear that and thank you for working with us. The team always replies same day so they should be helping you already. We have a lifetime warranty so they can take care of this for you.


----------



## locoandroid69 (Dec 21, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Sorry to hear that and thank you for working with us. The team always replies same day so they should be helping you already. We have a lifetime warranty so they can take care of this for you.


Yes indeed, issue resolved, new low beam kit sent.


----------



## kanguru (Aug 7, 2020)

Anyone else seeing their LEDs dim and brighten when coming to a stop and accelerating? the fluctuation is really bothering me.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

You should not see this issue - not anything they seen before but decoders were sent to try to solve the issue.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get ready for Halloween // Fall with our LEDs:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

kanguru said:


> Anyone else seeing their LEDs dim and brighten when coming to a stop and accelerating? the fluctuation is really bothering me.


 I have that issue upon deceleration and have since installing the bulbs last year. I also now have the passenger side bulb with only one chip on the bulb illuminating.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

intub81 said:


> I have that issue upon deceleration and have since installing the bulbs last year. I also now have the passenger side bulb with only one chip on the bulb illuminating.


What years are your cars? If you can email [email protected] with your order information they can help - any issues with the bulb being out is covered under their lifetime warranty.

We would like more information about the issue as it can help figure out why you are seeing this when many are not - issue with specific trim/year or something else.

Thank You


----------



## intub81 (Aug 14, 2019)

deAutoLED.com said:


> What years are your cars? If you can email [email protected] with your order information they can help - any issues with the bulb being out is covered under their lifetime warranty.
> 
> We would like more information about the issue as it can help figure out why you are seeing this when many are not - issue with specific trim/year or something else.
> 
> Thank You


I'll fire off that email momentarily, but for a public record here in the forum - I drive a 2019 Tiguan SE FWD. I have noticed the flickering on deceleration since first installing the bulbs. In my case it only occurs when releasing the throttle and/or braking. The force I'm stopping with does not seem to have an effect. Curiously, if I shift the transmission into neutral while decelerating, the flickering does not occur. Best as I can tell, it coincides with the transmission downshifting as you decelerate. I have checked the connections multiple times and no loose, frayed, or damaged parts of the bulbs/drivers can be readily seen.

The passenger side bulb going out (partially) has only happened in the last couple of week.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

intub81 said:


> I'll fire off that email momentarily, but for a public record here in the forum - I drive a 2019 Tiguan SE FWD. I have noticed the flickering on deceleration since first installing the bulbs. In my case it only occurs when releasing the throttle and/or braking. The force I'm stopping with does not seem to have an effect. Curiously, if I shift the transmission into neutral while decelerating, the flickering does not occur. Best as I can tell, it coincides with the transmission downshifting as you decelerate. I have checked the connections multiple times and no loose, frayed, or damaged parts of the bulbs/drivers can be readily seen.
> 
> The passenger side bulb going out (partially) has only happened in the last couple of week.


Ok - were decoders tried? If you email the team they can help troubleshoot and I can report back what is found. This seems like a different situation than our other customer in this thread.

Are you the first owner, do you have any other VCD coding as the only time we seen issue (not the same one you are having but other flickering) is when people have heavily VCD coded cars. Once they reset back to factory our LEDs have worked fine.

But so far this is not an issue we have seen with the VW Tiguan and our LEDs so we we look forward to helping and figuring this out.

Thank You


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get in on the sale - check out banner @ www.deAutoLED.com for new Halloween code


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams for your Tiguan - more light further spread of light than many competitors - comes with adapters.

For 2009-2011 & 2018+ models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-2017 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Why our low beams are consistently rated higher than competitors in brightness and only have 100% feedback - these simply work with a great cut-off:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



for 2012-17 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get through the winter with LEDs. See and be seen.
www.deAutoLED.com

Proven safer by creating a faster reaction time (turns signal LEDs)
More enjoyable ride when you can easily see more of the road

(Current sales on top of banner on our website)
->Free SHIPPING within the US
->True Lifetime Warranty
->24/7 Customer Service
->QUICK Shipping


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Shop now:
www.deAutoLED.com

LEDs that work in your car

Contact us for help - we reply within the hour 24/7:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Bright low beams - H7 - brighter than many competitors - adapters are included.

2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



2011 & 2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Anyone doing Green footwells - check out our RGB Color changers - all LED footwell models can be found here:


https://deautokey.com/footwell-led-difference-for-all-audi-models



contact us if you have questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our low beams cut-off and brightness is what makes ours different than the other models listed for Tiguans.

For Tiguan 2012-17:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



For 20092011/2018-22:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Our LEDs were designed around the VW/Audi housing unlike other companies that list their bulbs for VW without having them created for that specific housing.

See the difference in spread of light - brightness - and most importantly the cut-off in your housing that has made us the go to source for VW LEDs for over 10 years!

*Fogs choose your style:*


https://deautokey.com/fog-leds



*Low for 2012-17 models:*


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat



*for 2011 / 2018+:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta




*High beam H7 model:*


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-high-beam-leds-for-the-volkswagen-mk6-jetta



Same fogs tested in our Tiguan housing and Audi - same reflector style - the coverage is amazing -FOGS ONY ON:


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Follow/Tag - we can feature your car/LEDs on our IG:
@deAutoLED









deAutoLED • Instagram photos and videos


3,983 Followers, 908 Following, 1,944 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from @deAutoLED




www.instagram.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Checkout all sales:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Memorial Day Sale on now – check out the deals for LEDs that simply work, are bright and error free:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



If you have questions please contact the team:


https://deautokey.com/contact



------ 

This year marks our 10th year anniversary on the Vortex – it has been a long road to prove that we have LEDs that outshine the competition.

We were able to strive and become one of the top sellers for LEDs for the VW/Audi because of what we offer for your cars.

See the difference!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

check out LEDs tested for your VW:
www.deAutoLED.com

contact us with any questions:


https://deautokey.com/contact


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out all Summer Deals:


https://deautokey.com/discounts



Don't miss out on the best LEDs for your car!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Fast FREE Shipping:
www.deAutoLED.com


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Check out current sales - shipping daily - get your LEDs:


https://deautokey.com/discounts


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Need help? We reply 24/7 & normally within hours:


https://deautokey.com/contact



We can help you with any custom LEDs or help you choose the right LED for your VW/Audi.

-Our LEDs simply work - you probably tried a lot of LEDs for your VW/Audi - we have heard it all followed by "will your LEDs work." The answer is YES.
-Our LEDs are bright - this means a lot when it comes to safety:
--> Amber Turn LEDs can be seen in direct sunlight which is important - many Amber LEDs are bright at night but during the day they can get lost in the sun and this is not safe
--> Brake LEDs have a deep vivid red light that can be seen easily while giving an upgraded look to your car. They also have a bright contrast between brake/tails
--> Reverse LEDs are some of the brightest while being some of the only error free models to date - they allow your back-up camera to see even more. And other people will notice your bright reverse - most accidents happen when reversing and our Reverse LEDs help you see and be seen
--> Custom footwell LEDs add a unique styling - we have front/rear conversion kits where you only need power to your front Footwells. This is the first of its kind on the market as it uses your OEM housing without any need for splicing or coding- 100% plug & play


We have been on the forums for over 10 years. We were able to do this by consistently bringing error free/bright/NEW LEDs to market that simply work. There are thousands of LEDs on the market and even more companies doing "testing" to find the best LEDs. What keeps our business around are the customers that tried these other LEDs and saw a difference in our product. These customers were happy to spread their feedback with confidence knowing the next person would have the same great experience with our product.

We want to thank everyone that has supported us on the forums for the past 10 years - it has meant the world to us and allowed us to continue to bring LEDs that make a difference in your daily driving.

Thank You for reading and we look forward to hearing from you,

-deAutoLED


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

New fall sale:
www.deAutoLED.com

Stock up now!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

The brighter switchback fogs:


https://deautokey.com/product/dual-color-led-bulb-1-bulb-2-colors-choose-between-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime



These are normally brighter than competitors single color fog LEDs!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

LOW BEAMS with clean cut-off and bright - see the difference:

for 2011/2018-2022 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta



For 2012-17 models:


https://deautokey.com/product/new-led-h7-low-beam-for-the-vw-gti-golf-gof-sportwagen-alltrack-jsw-tiguan-passat


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Low beams with the right cut-off and bright - thin PCB board better than many on the market and tested for your headlights:


https://deautokey.com/product/h7-leds-for-low-beam-reflector-headlights-fits-volkswagen-tiguan-cc-jetta


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Get your LEDs before Christmas!


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Happy New Year! We look forward to another decade on the VWVORTEX FORUMS!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you guys sell a kit that replaces the halogen with LED for all the front lights on the car? I'd like to get LED bulbs, but want them to match the fogs. Do you sell high beam, low beam, and fogs that all match? Perhaps a blinker replacement as well?

Thanks.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

jreed1337 said:


> Do you guys sell a kit that replaces the halogen with LED for all the front lights on the car? I'd like to get LED bulbs, but want them to match the fogs. Do you sell high beam, low beam, and fogs that all match? Perhaps a blinker replacement as well?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes - we sell it all - very bright no errors - what year is your car as it will matter which bulb type - you can check out all LEDs here:


https://deautokey.com/category/shop-by-car-model-vw-tiguan-all-years-trims



Let us know we can help.

Thanks


----------

